# If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era...



## Swindont (Oct 8, 2006)

How big of a star do you think Punk would of been if he was around in the late 90's, I think he'd be up there with Rock and Austin, imagine him having the chance to produce promos with even less restrictions, it would be epic and pretty sure we'd be considering him one of the best of all time. Or he would of been an even better heel then, then he is now, thank god hes around now but he would of been special back in the day


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He would be a midcarder at best, probally feuding with Jericho or something.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He would be a jobber.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

I'm a huge Punk mark, in fact IMO he's the best in the business today. However, if he was in the AE, I don't think he would've been on Austin and Rock's level. I think he would have been more on Jericho's level. Upper mid-card and easily able to go in and out of the main event.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He'd be a mid-carder at best. He would never be in the main-event scene.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Lower midcarder. Maybe, maybe fighting for the European title. And if you disagree, that's cool. But I can't see him being higher on the card than guys like eddie and raven


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

I'm a fan of Punk, but honestly, I think he'd be more of an upper midcarder at best. I don't think him being in attitude era would be anything special because he'd be overshadowed by the likes of Rock and Austin, who are/always will be bigger stars than Punk.

The talent pool in this era is hardly compareable to the attitude era. Punk is one of the best in what is a very shallow talent pool. Rock and Austin were the biggest stars in the best/biggest era of WWE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

At worst... Jericho's level. He is too talented to be smothered, especially in an era where talent was actually allowed to bubble up when the crowd reacted. At best... it's hard to say. Considering I felt he did better than Rock in their fued, mic and ring, I can easily see him at least being near that level. But I don't think you'd have the CM Punk chants... he would have gotten over completely as a heel at that time. But then he could have easily ripped into that crowd with the straight edge gimmick since it was mostly a bunch of drunk men.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Talent always rises to the top eventually, not saying he would have reached the very top :austin but upper midcard/sometime main event level


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He would own that shit.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

he would bitch and talk about backstage stories! he would be another jeff jarett, midcarder for life!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Number 2 behind Austin.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

There's a good chance he could've been in Jericho's position... however, judging from Punk's attitude and being brutally honest as he says so himself, I'm not sure he'd have been very liked backstage... not saying Jericho had it easy, but I'm gonna go ahead and assume he's not as vocal/bitchy.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Probably in the mid card, and then rises to the top around the time Edge did, when the mega stars are leaving.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

When you think about CM Punk you think about the worked shoot promo, that made him special. The Attitude Era was full of worked shoots thus he would be nothing special.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Depends what his main gimmick around that time was, if he was using the gimmick he's used the last few years then it will be midcard, but if he used the Straight Edge Society gimmick then he would have been in Jericho place an upper-midcard who you could have put in a main event slot if you had to, Him doing his SES mic work in the ring with Austin on an episode of Raw back then would have been a sight. He wouldn't have been an out and out main event guy though.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Shotgun Saturday Night/Sunday Night Heat mainstay. Nothing further. Everybody wouldn't have a problem making fun of his hideous look, compared to the more PC conscious PG era mic workers. He'll be buried on the spot.



Attitude3:16 said:


> he would bitch and talk about backstage stories! *he would be another jeff jarett*, midcarder for life!


Yeah this too. Nobody cared about people who were whining at that because everything was clicking. With the exception of Austin, Rock, Taker, Foley and HHH, everybody was disposable. You don't like it here? Go pack your bags for Atlanta and rot there.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He'd be an X-Pac


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He'd be the greatest of all time!


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Well, it´s hard to compare different eras, but he´s got the talent. I don't think he would have been a bigger star than Rock and Austin, but still he could have been a main eventer easily. It would all depend on how long his career would be. If he stayed through the Ruthless agression era, probably he would have been world champion many times, like Edge.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Speaking of Jeff Jarrett, a similar thread was made months ago and someone posted Jeff Jarrett's Raw 1997 worked shoot promo (I can't find the video now) and it shows perfectly CM Punk's role in the Attitude Era


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Not to hate on CM Punk, but I think he would have gotten stuck mid-way. He'd be known and fairly popular, but there were so many different kinds of "edgy" characters during that time that his gimmick wouldn't have stood out as much as it does now (SES might have had a better chance, though they'd be like a punk version of RTC) even with his wrestling skills. I can think of several wrestlers that would have been more prominent than him during that time. I'm not impressed with him now, least of all his pseudo-intellectual mic-work, so chances are, unless he was somehow far better then, I might have had him mid level in my mind. He'd have come out, tried to drop a talky promo, and The Rock (or Chris Jericho) would have come out and told him to shut up, or Stone Cold would have come out and said "What?" after his every sentence and/or stunned him, and the crowd would have cheered.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He'd still have been WWF Champion, and probably played up to his Straight-Edge gimmick a bit more too. I'd have seen him more on par with Jericho like others had said, despite the heavy competition the guy is still incredibly talented.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He would've had a feud with Austin that would've been *GOLD*. He's talented, he'd have been a big, big player


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*



Swindont said:


> How big of a star do you think Punk would of been if he was around in the late 90's, *I think he'd be up there with Rock and Austin*, imagine him having the chance to produce promos with even less restrictions, it would be epic and pretty sure we'd be considering him one of the best of all time. Or he would of been an even better heel then, then he is now, thank god hes around now but he would of been special back in the day












90s Vince is an entirely different animal from modern Vince. There's absolutely no way he would've given him the support to reach that level back then. It's not like every great performer always reaches Austin/Rock megastar status. It takes a degree of luck as well.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Feuding with K-Kwik at best.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

He'd be in ECW, upper mid card.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Midcarder, Jericho role at best


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually if Punk would've shown Vince what he can do as the straight edge heel along with some vouching from Austin he could've had a good feud with Austin, but lord knows how long that would've lasted. That's the only thing I can guess, other than that, probably would've been a Jericho or X-Pac


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

He would be in the hardcore, light heavyweight, IC title division.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

He would've been beneath Val Venis imo and would've never sniffed a WWF title. At best he would've gotten an occaisional fued with a jobber to the stars like Jericho, and jobbed to them.

Anyone who thinks he would've been a main eventer is deluding themselves. He's a big fish right now, in a tiny pond full of minnows with no talent.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not surprised by the comments, wrestling fans like a lot of other people are blinded by nostalgia. It doesn't matter who it is, nobody from this era would be good enough for their precious attitude era.

As for the question, it depends, what his gimmick, when did he debut, etc... If he debuted at the same time as the like of Jericho and Guerrero then of course he would have been a mid carder, if he debuted at the same time as Austin and was given the right push, then he could have easily been a main event player and would have worked really well with the stars of that era.

It doesn't matter what gimmick he used they all could have worked, if he was a face, I could see him feuding with Vince along with Austin or facing Undertaker or Triple H. If he was heel he would be a lot like Triple H's character from back then, he would obviously would have had feuded with Austin due to the whole straight edge thing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He'd be a main eventer..


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> He would've been beneath Val Venis imo and would've never sniffed a WWF title. At best he would've gotten an occaisional fued with a jobber to the stars like Jericho, and jobbed to them.
> 
> Anyone who thinks he would've been a main eventer is deluding themselves. He's a big fish right now, in a tiny pond full of minnows with no talent.



Anyone who thinks he would have been a jobber is deluding themselves. I get that its cool to hate Punk now but come on.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Not surprised by the comments, wrestling fans like a lot of other people are blinded by nostalgia. It doesn't matter who it is, nobody from this era would be good enough for their precious attitude era.
> 
> As for the question, it depends, what his gimmick, when did he debut, etc... If he debuted at the same time as the like of Jericho and Guerrero then of course he would have been a mid carder, if he debuted at the same time as Austin and was given the right push, then he could have easily been a main event player and would have worked really well with the stars of that era.
> 
> It doesn't matter what gimmick he used they all could have worked, if he was a face, I could see him feuding with Vince along with Austin or facing Undertaker or Triple H. If he was heel he would be a lot like Triple H's character from back then, he would obviously would have had feuded with Austin due to the whole straight edge thing.


His gimmick of breaking kayfabe wouldn't have worked. It only worked in 2011 because it was controversial.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

He would have been squashed like the little rodent he is. He isn't special, he's just like everyone else, surrounded by a crowd of other people.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

He would be in ecw


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Combat Analyst said:


> His gimmick of breaking kayfabe wouldn't have worked. It only worked in 2011 because it was controversial.


I don't remember much people breaking kayfabe during the attitufe plus Punk does far more than just break kayfabe.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> He would've been beneath Val Venis imo and would've never sniffed a WWF title. At best he would've gotten an occaisional fued with a jobber to the stars like Jericho, and jobbed to them.
> 
> *Anyone who thinks he would've been a main eventer is deluding themselves. He's a big fish right now, in a tiny pond full of minnows with no talent.*


Yeah, he would have really looked even weaker in that environment.

Plus like I said in an earlier post, mic work back then was no holds barred. If you look like an anorexic garbage collector, they'd fcking call you an anorexic garbage collector. Punk wouldn't even survive into 2nd base. Plus it would be even harder for him to be taken seriously in a jungle of real men.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hawksea said:


> Yeah, he would have really looked even weaker in that environment.
> 
> Plus like I said in an earlier post, mic work back then was no holds barred. If you look like an anorexic garbage collector, they'd fcking call you an anorexic garbage collector. Punk wouldn't even survive into 2nd base. Plus it would be even harder for him to be taken seriously in a jungle of real men.


Yeah because it wasn't like there was a star in the attitude era who looked liked and represented blue collar workers. Oh wait yes there was and "real men"? really?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> I don't remember much people breaking kayfabe during the attitufe plus Punk does far more than just break kayfabe.


Jim Ross 96, Jeff Jarrett on Raw 97, Triple H in 99 where he started calling himself The Game, Goldust when he divorced his wife, Vince calling Undertaker by his real name, DX invading WCW, X-Pac returning in 98, DX when they made fun of Vince and Slaughter, the promos after the screwjob, Shane McMahon after Fully Loaded 99...
You had about 20-30 worked shoot promos during the 3 years Vince Russo Era in AE when he became part of the writing team and later head writer. Even if there was only one worked shoot promo it wouldn't be special anymore if Punk did it


----------



## JakeMyles (Apr 11, 2012)

Slightly deviating here but someone mentioned a poor talent pool earlier...Poor talent pool? No. Underutilised talent pool? Definitely. 

By and large the talent these days have effectively been too scared to rock the boat because of how the company has evolved, for fear of punishment. It's a far cry from the days when the wrestlers got over with characters which were pretty much larger than life extensions of their own personalities. 
The most modern examples of the persona-extension types of characters are Punk and Cena... And it's no coincidence that they are the two most over post attitude era full-timers on the roster.

Let ALL of the talent take risks, have personal input etc, and the cream will rise to the top.

As for the subject at hand, I think Punk would've been like Jericho. Upper mid-card who goes in and out of the main event as and when he is needed.


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

If he gets his evil Jesus persona he would have been big in the AE.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Punk is better than the Attitude era.

The guy is explosive, crazy and fucking interesting without say swearing and shitting all.

Men... The people who says he would be a "mid carter" knows nothing about pro wrestling. Cm Punk have te potential to be THE BEST in anywhere, anytime.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

DualShock said:


> Jim Ross 96, Jeff Jarrett on Raw 97, Triple H in 99 where he started calling himself The Game, Goldust when he divorced his wife, Vince calling Undertaker by his real name, DX invading WCW, X-Pac returning in 98, DX when they made fun of Vince and Slaughter, the promos after the screwjob, Shane McMahon after Fully Loaded 99...
> You had about 20-30 worked shoot promos during the 3 years Vince Russo Era in AE when he became part of the writing team and later head writer. Even if there was only one worked shoot promo it wouldn't be special anymore if Punk did it


With the exception of DX invading WCW, none of them had the same impact or anger that Punks promo had, there were not that big of a deal. Punk was also leaving at the time which made it much more interesting and like I said before Punk has done far more that just break kayfabe.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> I think Punk is better than the Attitude era.
> 
> The guy is explosive, crazy and fucking interesting without say swearing and shitting all.
> 
> Men... The people who says he would be a "mid carter" knows nothing about pro wrestling. Cm Punk have te potential to be THE BEST in anywhere, anytime.


He was a mid carter as WWE champion in the probably worst era since 18 years. What makes you think he would not be a mid carter in the successful Attitude Era?



GingerNinja257 said:


> With the exception of DX invading WCW, none of them had the same impact or anger that Punks promo had, there were not that big of a deal. Punk was also leaving at the time which made it much more interesting and like I said before Punk has done far more that just break kayfabe.


You just proved my point. These promos had not so much impact like Punk's because it was common in the AE to shoot. Punk's promo was special because it was out of the blue and not common.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Soulrollins said:


> I think Punk is better than the Attitude era.
> 
> The guy is explosive, crazy and fucking interesting without say swearing and shitting all.
> 
> Men... The people who says he would be a "mid carter" knows nothing about pro wrestling. Cm Punk have te potential to be THE BEST in anywhere, anytime.


Didn't you get the memo? its the cool thing to hate Punk now.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

He would've been IC Champion at best, feuding with the likes of Benoit, Jericho, etc.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

DualShock said:


> He was a mid carter as WWE champion in the probably worst era since 18 years. What makes you think he would not be a mid carter in the successful Attitude Era?


Not maineventing evey PPV does not make you a mid carder.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> With the exception of DX invading WCW, none of them had the same impact or anger that Punks promo had, there were not that big of a deal. Punk was also leaving at the time which made it much more interesting and like I said before Punk has done far more that just break kayfabe.


lol, Bret Hart's promos around the Screwjob time were much more intense and filled with anger compared to Punk's.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Soulrollins said:


> I think Punk is better than the Attitude era.
> 
> *The guy is explosive, crazy and fucking interesting without say swearing and shitting all.*
> 
> Men... The people who says he would be a "mid carter" knows nothing about pro wrestling. Cm Punk have te potential to be THE BEST in anywhere, anytime.


Well for one, it's easy to see why the skinny dweebs, who make up about 95% of his fanbase, would find him interesting. They can relate to him. He's a loser.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Could he match Austin, Hbk, or Rock on the mic? Hell ya

Could he wrestle - yup!

but lacking the AE size and strength I don't think he makes it in the AE. Not necessarily because he couldn't but just believe he wouldn't get the push because he didn't have the look. John Cena only made it because he came at the very very end of the AE.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> lol, Bret Hart's promos around the Screwjob time were much more intense and filled with anger compared to Punk's.


I disagree but then again, I'm not blinded by nostalgia and I don't think that everything in the past is great.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> With the exception of DX invading WCW, none of them had the same impact or anger that Punks promo had, there were not that big of a deal. Punk was also leaving at the time which made it much more interesting and like I said before Punk has done far more that just break kayfabe.


Cornette's weekly views segment back then make Punk's promo look positively tame.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hawksea said:


> Well for one, it's easy to see why the skinny dweebs, who make up about 95% of his fanbase, would find him interesting. They can relate to him. He's a loser.


Skinny dweeb? what are you 12?


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thedinbych said:


> Cornette's weekly views segment back then make Punk's promo look positively tame.


Yeah sure they did


----------



## e743498 (Apr 4, 2013)

even the Hardy's would have snapped punk like a twig.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think his size would also have something to do with him being held back during the AE.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, some people in this thread...:lmao

Punk would have been around the D'Lo Brown level. Annual European title contender, and maybe an IC title reign. That's it. If Punk tried bitching at Vince because he wasn't getting better treatment, Vince would have literally laughed at him, pointed to guys like Austin, Rock, Taker, Hunter, Foley, Kane and Kurt. That's who he'd rely on, not guys like Punk. Punk would have his place on the card, but it'd be like...curtain jerker, or maybe second match in on a PPV. Attitude was gimmick heavy, and that's what people wanted. CM Punk doesn't have a gimmick-he just screams he's the best in the world and complains all the time. Crowd would have been dead for it...unless it was SES Punk. Punk of today...Metal regular. 

And I laugh at what people say about "well Punk doesn't need to swear to cut a great promo." So? The audience WANTED swearing. Denying them that would be retarded. Other wrestlers could swear AND cut promos that were way better than Punk. That's why, thank god, people like you weren't running things back then.

I'm starting to see what people mean about the Punk marks on this forum. I enjoy Punk, but really, this is too much.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

IMO like others have said, he would have been challenging for the IC Title with the likes of Benoit, Jericho, Angle, and Guerrero, which I think would've been awesome. He may have gotten occasional PPV matches against big names like Austin, Rock, HHH, or Undertaker, like some of the others did, but wouldnt have been a main eventer. I believe he would have won the World title in the Ruthless Agression Era, probably around 2003, similar to Eddie and Benoit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh, some people in this thread...:lmao
> 
> Punk would have been around the D'Lo Brown level. Annual European title contender, and maybe an IC title reign. That's it. If Punk tried bitching at Vince because he wasn't getting better treatment, Vince would have literally laughed at him, pointed to guys like Austin, Rock, Taker, Hunter, Foley, Kane and Kurt. That's who he'd rely on, not guys like Punk. Punk would have his place on the card, but it'd be like...curtain jerker, or maybe second match in on a PPV. Attitude was gimmick heavy, and that's what people wanted. CM Punk doesn't have a gimmick-he just screams he's the best in the world and complains all the time. Crowd would have been dead for it...unless it was SES Punk. Punk of today...Metal regular.
> 
> ...


Can you actually sit there and say an SES Punk would not have been the most hated man on the roster outside of McMahon... actually, that might have been more hated with the beer swilling audience of the time. At the very worst, he was Jericho's level. But we can already see one gimmick of his that would have lit a fire in the audience in some way so I doubt he would be anything but a main eventer at some point in the AE.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

mid carder just like he was until he went shooting on the wwe


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh, some people in this thread...:lmao
> 
> Punk would have been around the D'Lo Brown level. Annual European title contender, and maybe an IC title reign. That's it. If Punk tried bitching at Vince because he wasn't getting better treatment, Vince would have literally laughed at him, pointed to guys like Austin, Rock, Taker, Hunter, Foley, Kane and Kurt. That's who he'd rely on, not guys like Punk. Punk would have his place on the card, but it'd be like...curtain jerker, or maybe second match in on a PPV. Attitude was gimmick heavy, and that's what people wanted. CM Punk doesn't have a gimmick-he just screams he's the best in the world and complains all the time. Crowd would have been dead for it...unless it was SES Punk. Punk of today...Metal regular.
> 
> ...



You mean a heel is cocky and complains a lot? well I never...

Call me a Punk mark all you like, I don't consider it an insult. Nothing wrong with being loyal to one your favorite wrestlers. Sorry for not hating him like the rest of the IWC love to do when a wrestler because really popular.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Can you actually sit there and say an SES Punk would not have been the most hated man on the roster outside of McMahon... actually, that might have been more hated with the beer swilling audience of the time. At the very worst, he was Jericho's level. But we can already see one gimmick of his that would have lit a fire in the audience in some way so I doubt he would be anything but a main eventer at some point in the AE.


Whose to say CM Punk would have been given the SES gimmick during the Attitude Era?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Probably on Jericho's level, but who knows. We haven't really seem him in that many earth shattering storylines so it's hard to say how he would have done in an AE environment. If nothing else, he would have had a lot more freedom. Doubtful that he'd be Rock/Austin levels, but he might at least be able to feud with them.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

CMPunkFan18 said:


> IMO like others have said, he would have been challenging for the IC Title with the likes of Benoit, Jericho, Angle, and Guerrero, which I think would've been awesome. He may have gotten occasional PPV matches against big names like Austin, Rock, HHH, or Undertaker, like some of the others did, but wouldnt have been a main eventer. I believe he would have won the World title in the Ruthless Agression Era, probably around 2003, similar to Eddie and Benoit.


It depends on when when he would have debuted, if he came to the WWE at the same time as Benoit, Jericho and Guerrero then yes you are right.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

He simply wouldn't stand out as much in the Attitude Era.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Upper midcard, Dropping between main event feuds and intercontinental championship feuds.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> He simply wouldn't stand out as much in the Attitude Era.


This. The reason he stands out so much is because in an era where everyone tells cheesy jokes and PG's it up he comes out with a little bit of attitude. It makes him stand out, whereas if everyone's using attitude hes not as unique.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Chris Jericho level. 

He wouldn't have ever been on a Rock or Austin level or even the likes of Triple H, Undertaker, Kurt Angle who were that tier below.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Didn't you get the memo? its the cool thing to hate Punk now.


I guess it's also cool to defend the guy in your avatar no matter what the thread title is? You know that this thread is about the greatest (or one of the greatest for someone) era and this is a legit question how far a guy from this era would make it in another era so it's not a surprise that many fans think that not everyone would make it in that great era.
That's a legit question like asking if Triple H was in the Golden Era or Randy Orton in the New Generation Era. You try to make it look like the fans who don't see this PG era star as an Attitude Era star are trolls. You would have maybe an argument if 3 or 4 users posted that he would be a midcarder or jobber but when almost all the users post the same then the majority don't see this PG tough guy as an Attitude Era star



GingerNinja257 said:


> Not maineventing evey PPV does not make you a mid carder.


Chavo Guerrero, Matt Hardy and John Morrison were ECW world champions but never main evented a PPV. Does it make those 3 main eventer because they had a world title?



GingerNinja257 said:


> Yeah sure they did


Of course it did. Don't forget that he mentioned a lot WCW and ECW and it was during the Monday Night Wars era where WCW was taboo, that made it even more exciting.
Replying to posts who list Bret Hart or Jim Cornette with "yeah right" makes you not different than the users you want to prove wrong. You blame it on nostalgia but at the same time you don't take these great promos serious only because it's from the era before Punk.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Can you actually sit there and say an SES Punk would not have been the most hated man on the roster outside of McMahon... actually, that might have been more hated with the beer swilling audience of the time. At the very worst, he was Jericho's level. But we can already see one gimmick of his that would have lit a fire in the audience in some way so I doubt he would be anything but a main eventer at some point in the AE.


Yeah...there were way better heels than that in Attitude. Undertaker tried to MURDER Steve Austin...a few times. Triple H stabbed everyone he was friends with in the back and turned on everything he believed in for greatness. So did Rock, for a while. Even Mick Foley did. I'd say that's a lot more powerful than just preaching against drugs and drinking. I could see Punk doing that, Austin Stunning him, and then that's Punk's little moment of glory.

And who cares if he lit a fire in the audience. The Godfather lit a fire in the audience. Check out his reactions from back then, they were insane. EVERYONE in Attitude was over. There has to be more than that, and sadly, I don't see much more to Punk aside from it.

Either way, this is all speculation. No one really knows how it would have played out. Attitude was all about edginess, and I don't see anything unique in Punk that I haven't seen in other heels before him who I felt did it better. What's edgy, that he can break kayfabe in shoots? In that case, if given that freedom, even Essa Rios could be over.




GingerNinja257 said:


> You mean a heel is cocky and complains a lot? well I never...
> 
> Call me a Punk mark all you like, I don't consider it an insult. Nothing wrong with being loyal to one your favorite wrestlers. Sorry for not hating him like the rest of the IWC love to do when a wrestler because really popular.


I never said I was a Punk hater. I like Punk. However, he would not have been as big in Attitude as some think.

There's more to being a heel than arrogance and whining. That's ALL Punk does, it seems. He doesn't fuck people over, he doesn't end careers, he doesn't steal titles, he doesn't turn on his own principles for greatness and sell out...he complains and he's cocky. Oh and he rants. That's it.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Who knows. It's pointless to speculate.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

He'd be very interesting. I think there is room for him in the main event but it would have been very difficult for him to break the glass ceiling. Back then it was extremely difficult for anyone outside of the Rock, HHH, or Austin to win the title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah...there were way better heels than that in Attitude. Undertaker tried to MURDER Steve Austin...a few times. Triple H stabbed everyone he was friends with in the back and turned on everything he believed in for greatness. So did Rock, for a while. Even Mick Foley did. I'd say that's a lot more powerful than just preaching against drugs and drinking. I could see Punk doing that, Austin Stunning him, and then that's Punk's little moment of glory.
> 
> And who cares if he lit a fire in the audience. The Godfather lit a fire in the audience. Check out his reactions from back then, they were insane. EVERYONE in Attitude was over. There has to be more than that, and sadly, I don't see much more to Punk aside from it.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just that I"m not an AE mark, but I just don't agree at all with your assessment. There was little truly special about all the stars that out shine Punk... in fact, I'd say the one truly special thing about the AE in McMahon backing off and letting the crowd decide things, would have made Punk a superstar. If he had that attitude in 2011 and let it go uninhibited... we might have had another boom by now. Punk has shown time and again he can hang with the best of that era. So I just can't see him getting buried in an era where talent was actually rewarded instead of stifled like today.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*



Choke2Death said:


> He would be a jobber.


Would've been considered lucky to even win the Light Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

I could them holding him back due to his size even worse then they did when he first broke in today. If he got passed that he'd have been up there with Jericho for sure. A good heel to Austin's anti hero beer slinging gig.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

GingerNinja257 said:


> It depends on when when he would have debuted, if he came to the WWE at the same time as Benoit, Jericho and Guerrero then yes you are right.


Yeah I probably should have clarified, hypothetically I envisioned him debuting around 1999, similar to Jericho. Probably would had some great IC Title matches against Jericho, Eddie, Angle and Benoit, also perhaps the odd WWF Championship PPV match, just like Jericho or Benoit. But yeah I wouldnt have seen him actually winning the championship until probably 2003, most likely on SD feduing with Lesnar, Angle, and The Undertaker, which would have been awesome.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

In the Jericho/Angle/Benoit level


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Main event scene. He will go down as one of the GOAT.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

WhyTooJay said:


> Who knows. It's pointless to speculate.


There is only way to find out, put him in a Brawl for All tournament. Let's see how far will he make it :yodawg


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

With Punk's irresistible charm, Stephanie McMahon would've ended up with him instead. MchMahon-Brooks Era. :mark:



DualShock said:


> There is only way to find out, put him in a Brawl for All tournament. Let's see how far will he make it :yodawg


They would've had to bring in ninjas and trained assassins, so Punk would have worthy competition.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Some really clever unbiased posting going on here

But I cant expect a forum full of internet nerds to understand the value or concept of hard work


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Well for one, it's easy to see why the skinny dweebs, who make up about 95% of his fanbase, would find him interesting. They can relate to him. He's a loser.


:lmao I'd like to see a photo of yourself there mister macho man.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I'd say that's a lot more powerful than just preaching against drugs and drinking. I could see Punk doing that, Austin Stunning him, and then that's Punk's little moment of glory.


Well said. The other day I was watching an (WWE)ECW episode when the show had just started and Tony DeVito in a suit cut a decent promo preaching about how ECW is evil and bad, which got plenty of boos. Sandman came out and wacked him with his cane and the guy was gone from WWE permanently after that.

That's exactly how I picture the scenario going down with Punk coming out whining about how Austin's beer drinking is bad. Austin comes out, stuns the kid and he's either not seen again or a low-card wrestler after that.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Yeah because it wasn't like there was a star in the attitude era *who looked liked and represented blue collar workers*. Oh wait yes there was and "real men"? really?














DualShock said:


> These promos had not so much impact like Punk's because it was common in the AE to shoot. Punk's promo was special because it was out of the blue and not common.


This exactly.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

In one scenario he could be Stevie Richards leading RTC and another scenario he could be feuding with Stone Cold. There's no way to accurately answer this question.

I think it's unlikely Vince pushes him though. If Punk was an ECW legend Vince would sh** on that character because it's not his creation. Size is a huge issue. Punk being one of the few guys not roiding in the room is going to put him at a big disadvantage.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> Well for one, it's easy to see why the skinny dweebs, who make up about 95% of his fanbase, would find him interesting. They can relate to him. He's a loser.


Vince? Is that you?


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

JTTS. Attitude Era is not known for its great wrestling.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I'd say that's a lot more powerful than just preaching against drugs and drinking. I could see Punk doing that, Austin Stunning him, and then that's Punk's little moment of glory.


Funny, this reminds me of the segments with Undertaker and Right to Censor with Stevie Richards preaching against immorality and Undertaker giving him the last ride making him look like a clown. I can see Punk similar to Stevie Richards where he preaches against the Attitude Era and then someone like Rock, Austin or Taker comes out and executes his finisher on him. He would probably be a cross between Stevie Richards and Crash Holly, a smaller guy with morals trying to mess with the big guys


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Punk would of been average ,he couldnt really be the top dog , i mean is he the top dog even now ? When you think about his 1 year title reign wasnt all that impressing.Sure there were good stuff but he was overshadowed so often , while he was wrestling with some of the upper mid carders we had Cena vs Rock , HHH vs Lesnar , Taker vs HHH , Lesnar vs Cena and Punk really didnt have much of special match (he is getting it now at WM).


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The preaching character never worked in the AE. Nobody cared about those types of angles. The reality is Punk's straight edge character would have a hard time getting near Stone Cold because it wasn't interesting/ tough enough. They also don't push people just for one feud. If you can't go up against Rock, Foley, Taker and HHH as well you're not facing SCSA.

Stone Cold feuded with the Corporate Rock, Undertaker, Triple H. He was feuding with bad *sses not weaklings telling you drugs are bad.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd give him upper mid-card...as others said, he'd be on Jericho's level no doubt but I can't see him being any higher.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DTD said:


> Vince? Is that you?


fpalm
If that's really Vince he would not call him a loser, Vince gave him a 434 title reign, I swear the Punk marks are whiney girls like Punk himself.
It was Punk who had this long title reign, not Orton, Kane, Henry, Big Show, Miz, Sheamus or Ziggler and yet you all (Punk included) cry how Vince holds him down because he had only a 434 days instead of a 1001 days title reign because he doesn't look like a typical WWE guy. This shitty argument worked in 2011 for 2 weeks, not anymore


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> The preaching character never worked in the AE. Nobody cared about those types of angles. The reality is Punk's straight edge character would have a hard time getting near Stone Cold because it wasn't interesting/ tough enough. They also don't push people just for one feud. If you can't go up against Rock, Foley, Taker and HHH as well you're not facing SCSA.
> 
> Stone Cold feuded with the Corporate Rock, Undertaker, Triple H. He was feuding with bad *sses not weaklings telling you drugs are bad.


Because Punk can't be a bad ass... o wait, right, some of you only look at size and that's all that matters in that sad pathetic little world.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Redead said:


> Some really clever unbiased posting going on here
> 
> But I cant expect *a forum full of internet nerds* to understand the value or concept of hard work


Personally, I don't think being mid-card is a bad thing, imo. If you make an impact regardless, that's what matters. Just because someone works hard doesn't mean that they'll be rewarded with the grandest prize in an organization, _especially_ when it comes to pro-wrestling. Sometimes that's just the way it is. _But to say he might not have made as big an impact during a time period when so many were making an impact in the way he has in the present is not to disregard his inherent abilities._ 

I've not been overly impressed by him to the degree some have been impressed by him, but just because I haven't been doesn't mean I can't recognize hard work or good wrestling. If you're including everyone who does not agree with you, that's equally as bad. But to each their own.

P.S. Using the term "internet nerds" when you clearly use the internet a great deal is a bit hypocritical. To the world outside the IWC and pro-wrestling fandom, pro-wrestling fans are "nerds" by default, which is why some people are afraid to own up to their fandom. Just saying.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

DualShock said:


> fpalm
> If that's really Vince he would not call him a loser, Vince gave him a 434 title reign, I swear the Punk marks are whiney girls like Punk himself.
> It was Punk who had this long title reign, not Orton, Kane, Henry, Big Show, Miz, Sheamus or Ziggler and yet you all (Punk included) cry how Vince holds him down because he had only a 434 days instead of a 1001 days title reign because he doesn't look like a typical WWE guy. This shitty argument worked in 2011 for 2 weeks, not anymore


All I was referring to was this guy's obsession with size in a title holding wrestler. Why don't you take that stick out of your ass and realize that right here, you're the one whose really whining over a harmless comment that had nothing to do with what you posted a mini paragraph about.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

DualShock said:


> I guess it's also cool to defend the guy in your avatar no matter what the thread title is? You know that this thread is about the greatest (or one of the greatest for someone) era and this is a legit question how far a guy from this era would make it in another era so it's not a surprise that many fans think that not everyone would make it in that great era.
> That's a legit question like asking if Triple H was in the Golden Era or Randy Orton in the New Generation Era. You try to make it look like the fans who don't see this PG era star as an Attitude Era star are trolls. You would have maybe an argument if 3 or 4 users posted that he would be a midcarder or jobber but when almost all the users post the same then the majority don't see this PG tough guy as an Attitude Era star
> 
> 
> ...


What has my avatar got to do with anything?, it could have been a giant penis and I would still be saying the same thing. 'Great era' is highly debatable, I never called anyone a troll, where are you getting that from? Oh I'm sorry for not agreeing with the majority, how dare I.

Chavo Guerrero, Matt Hardy and John Morrison weren't involved to big story lines like Punk was. 


I never said I didn't take them seriously, I just think that Punk's promo was better. Sorry for not thinking that everything in the attitude era was great, I know it makes you feel special that you grew up watching wrestling then but it really wasn't all that great.

Of course its nostalgia, people love to go on about the 'good old' days whether its about music, movies or in this case wrestling. It makes them feel special for some reason, its not like they had a choice when they were born.

At the begging of the attitude era I guarantee you that older people who grew up watching wrestling in the 80's were saying the same things about The Rock and Austin that people here are saying about Punk. In 10 years time they will be people on the internet saying how great guys like Punk, Cena and Orton are while crapping on the top stars they have in the future. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Because Punk can't be a bad ass... o wait, right, some of you only look at size and that's all that matters in that sad pathetic little world.


I'm not even talking about size here. Punk's straight edge character has no potential of looking bad *** against Austin. 

SES really only worked because of Hardy. The beloved addict.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Because Punk can't be a bad ass... o wait, right, some of you only look at size and that's all that matters in that sad pathetic little world.


To be a badass, you need to look a bit intimidating at least.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> The preaching character never worked in the AE. Nobody cared about those types of angles. The reality is Punk's straight edge character would have a hard time getting near Stone Cold because it wasn't interesting/ tough enough. They also don't push people just for one feud. If you can't go up against Rock, Foley, Taker and HHH as well you're not facing SCSA.
> 
> Stone Cold feuded with the Corporate Rock, Undertaker, Triple H. He was feuding with bad *sses not weaklings telling you drugs are bad.


Kurt Angle says hi.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

A jobber.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Kurt Angle says hi.


Oh you mean Kurt Angle that is an actual legit wrestling medalist . Stop embarrasing yourself.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not even talking about size here. Punk's straight edge character has no potential of looking bad *** against Austin.
> 
> SES really only worked because of Hardy. The beloved addict.


Have you ever been to a straight edge hardcore show? Punk would have totally been able to pull it off. I mean there would always be people who would call him a bitch and shit, but that's pretty much the case for any heel.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> To be a badass, you need to look a bit intimidating at least.


Is this is what this is all about? Punks size? I thought wrestling fans were better than this, I prefer to have all different size wrestlers in the main event not just the big ones, don't know about you though.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> Oh you mean Kurt Angle that is an actual legit wrestling medalist . Stop embarrasing yourself.


Whats your point? Angle had a preacher gimmick during the attitude era and was still a big star.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Is this is what this is all about? Punks size? I thought wrestling fans were better than this, I prefer to have all different size wrestlers in the main event not just the big ones, don't know about you though.


 Are you trying to convince yourself that Punk would have been a major star in the AE?


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Is this is what this is all about? Punks size? I thought wrestling fans were better than this, I prefer to have all different size wrestlers in the main event not just the big ones, don't know about you though.


Why are you constalty pushing away from reality.Its not only about the size , its not only about mic skills , its not only about techical wrestling.
Its about TOTAL package , and punk DOESNT have that total package if its up to attitude era standarts.YES the standarts then were higher .



GingerNinja257 said:


> Whats your point? Angle had a preacher gimmick during the attitude era and was still a big star.


The point is you cant randomly have olympic gold medals , without being a threat for other wrestlers.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Kurt Angle says hi.


Kurt Angle is a straight up comedy act.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

prodandimitrow said:


> Why are you constalty pushing away from reality.Its not only about the size , its not only about mic skills , its not only about techical wrestling.
> Its about TOTAL package , and punk DOESNT have that total package if its up to attitude era standarts.YES the standarts then were higher .


What else is involved in the total package then?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

He would of had a WWF title run no doubt.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DTD said:


> Have you ever been to a straight edge hardcore show? Punk would have totally been able to pull it off. I mean there would always be people who would call him a bitch and shit, but that's pretty much the case for any heel.


99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% have no idea what a straight edge hardcore show is so nobody cares.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% have no idea what a straight edge hardcore show is so nobody cares.


Wasn't really the point.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Are you trying to convince yourself that Punk would have been a major star in the AE?


No just not blinded by nostalgia.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> To be a badass, you need to look a bit intimidating at least.


 Really? No wonder WWE have their penchant for big guys if this is even the fans mentality, that you can't be intimidating or something if you're not about 6'5 and built like a tank.

Here's a man who could probably beat the living fuck out of 99% of this forum and probably the majority of the WWE locker room.










What a bad ass he looks.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> No just not blinded by nostalgia.


Its funny how you constantly brag about people being nostalgic yet you refuse to admit your fanboi blindness.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Is this is what this is all about? Punks size? I thought wrestling fans were better than this, I prefer to have all different size wrestlers in the main event not just the big ones, don't know about you though.


No, it's not about size. It's about looking like somebody who can kick ass and not some homeless junkie that randomly found his way into a wrestling show. I mean can you seriously, deep in your heart actually associate the word "badass" (as it's used) with this? (and say it with a straight face?)










The guy has absolutely no muscle whatsoever. Depending on how tall you are, you can easily look like that except cleaner unless you cover yourself up with a bunch of tattoos too. Hell, *I* am in similar shape and I barely do any work-outs.

My problem is not his size but the fact that he doesn't look like a wrestler at all. Guys like Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle are from the same height as Punk but they actually looked like they belong in the main event because they actually have... muscles as well as other things like intensity.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

People really don't like it when you crap on things they liked watching when they were growing up and they really hate it when when you suggest that something from the present is maybe better than something from the past.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*



Attitude3:16 said:


> he would bitch and talk about backstage stories! he would be another jeff jarett, midcarder for life!


^ pretty much.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> People really don't like it when you crap on things they liked watching when they were growing up and they really hate it when when you suggest that something from the present is maybe better than something from the past.


Now this is just steight up delusion son.
You put all the blame it all on nostalgy while failing to give legit reasons why would Punk be as good as the top dogs during the attitude era.Honestly all you are doing is random shooting hoping you will hit a bird flying nearby.The fact is you cant give 10 reasons why punk will be top dog instead of Rock and Stone cold in their prime.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

He would be the worst in the world.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MUSCLES MEANS YOU CAN FIGHT GUYS.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

prodandimitrow said:


> Now this is just steight up delusion son.
> You put all the blame it all on nostalgy while failing to give legit reasons why would Punk be as good as the top dogs during the attitude era.Honestly all you are doing is random shooting hoping you will hit a bird flying nearby.The fact is you cant give 10 reasons why punk will be top dog instead of Rock and Stone cold in their prime.


You yourself gave all the reasons why he'd be good, and then said it's not about those it's about the total package although you just listed everything that's in the total package. I asked you what else is involved in that package and you avoided the question.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> No, it's not about size. It's about looking like somebody who can kick ass and not some homeless junkie that randomly found his way into a wrestling show. I mean can you seriously, deep in your heart actually associate the word "badass" (as it's used) with this? (and say it with a straight face?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a sad day when wrestling fans complain about wrestlers not looking the part. Especially when one of the biggest stars in the industry looked liked and appealed to blue collar workers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Is this is what this is all about? Punks size? I thought wrestling fans were better than this, I prefer to have all different size wrestlers in the main event not just the big ones, don't know about you though.


Relax. He's a Boreton fan, that should explain itself.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This thread is heading to a huge flame war.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> Now this is just steight up delusion son.
> You put all the blame it all on nostalgy while failing to give legit reasons why would Punk be as good as the top dogs during the attitude era.Honestly all you are doing is random shooting hoping you will hit a bird flying nearby. The fact is you cant give 10 reasons why punk will be top dog instead of Rock and Stone cold in their prime.


Son? how cute. 

If you look at my previous post you will see lots of reasons I gave but you will preobaly just ignore them. I have been arguimg that Punk could have been on the same level as Rock and Stone Cold not to replace them.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

A counter-argument in his defence might be, where would some of the guys from the Attitude Era be on the card now? 

Let's use Steve Blackman as an example. This is a guy who had next to no charisma or microphone skill to speak of and the best thing about him was that he had some awesome entrance music, and among other things, like feuding with Ken Shamrock, he had a brief angle with Shane McMahon of all people. Where would Steve Blackman be if he were part of some alternate reality where he was in the 2013 WWE? He'd be fucking lucky to get on Superstars in my opinion.

There's a whole host of Attitude Era guys who would just barely be featured if they were a part of modern WWE. One of the best things about the Attitude Era were the crowds, they ate nearly everything up like it was fucking gold. If guys like Blackman or whoever else could get over in 1999, then you can fucking guarantee CM Punk would. For me, at worst he'd be upper midcard. Would he be on par with Stone Cold and The Rock? Probably not, but who would be?


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Stad said:


> MUSCLES MEANS YOU CAN FIGHT GUYS.


More like YOU CAN DRAW with less effort. You don't need to struggle to draw, like Punk is currently doing right now.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> People really don't like it when you crap on things they liked watching when they were growing up and they really hate it when when you suggest that something from the present is maybe better than something from the past.


You can think it's better all you want but ignoring logic is ignoring logic.

Let me ask you guys this? Tell me who was the most successful undefined wrestler in the AE? Foley was the only guy who falls in this category and all he had to do was mutilate his body and jump off 20 foot cages to get that push.

I can give you 15 indy legends who did nothing in the AE off the top of my head. Why am I suppose to believe Vince would push Punk over the guys he wanted to push?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris Jericho's situation!But Jericho simply better than Punk.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk and Cena would be having great matches over the IC title.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

I really don't get the jericho comparison. Jericho at one point was one of the most over guys in his prime primarily due to his insane amount of charisma. Punk is no where near that charismatic, never was. How can anyone honestly state Punk can replace Jericho?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Clobberin' said:


> This. The reason he stands out so much is because in an era where everyone tells cheesy jokes and PG's it up he comes out with a little bit of attitude. It makes him stand out, whereas if everyone's using attitude hes not as unique.


My favorite Punk mark on this forum, hands down.(Y)


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> A counter-argument in his defence might be, where would some of the guys from the Attitude Era be on the card now?
> 
> Let's use Steve Blackman as an example. This is a guy who had next to no charisma or microphone skill to speak of and the best thing about him was that he had some awesome entrance music, and among other things, like feuding with Ken Shamrock, he had a brief angle with Shane McMahon of all people. Where would Steve Blackman be if he were part of some alternate reality where he was in the 2013 WWE? He'd be fucking lucky to get on Superstars in my opinion.
> 
> There's a whole host of Attitude Era guys who would just barely be featured if they were a part of modern WWE. One of the best things about the Attitude Era were the crowds, they ate nearly everything up like it was fucking gold. If guys like Blackman or whoever else could get over in 1999, then you can fucking guarantee CM Punk would. For me, at worst he'd be upper midcard. Would he be on par with Stone Cold and The Rock? Probably not, but who would be?


I was going to be bring up that counter-argument, just look at The Rock, whether you like to admit it or not he is a shell of his former self. Kung pao bitch and twitter trends really?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

He cant even draw in this era.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> There's more to being a heel than arrogance and whining. That's ALL Punk does, it seems. He doesn't fuck people over, he doesn't end careers, he doesn't steal titles, he doesn't turn on his own principles for greatness and sell out...he complains and he's cocky. Oh and he rants. That's it.


And when was the last time you saw a heel do anything but complain and be cocky? Heels haven't been allowed to be heels in years. Honestly, Punk stealing the urn and dumping it all over Taker is one of the best heel moves I've seen in a while. Outside of that the heels aren't very good heels, and you wanna know why? Because the writing fucking sucks, that's why.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> I was going to be bring up that counter-argument, just look at The Rock, whether you like to admit it or not he is a shell of his former self. Kung pao bitch and twitter trends really?


Rock still draws in this era, doesn't he? It doesn't matter if you don't find him entertaining, plenty of casuals do. Punk on the other hand, yes he is great on the mic, edgy and all when he wants to be but where are the numbers that proves its working with casuals?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Defei said:


> Rock still draws in this era, doesn't he? It doesn't matter if you don't find him entertaining, plenty of casuals do. Punk on the other hand, yes he is great on the mic, edgy and all when he wants to be but where are the numbers that proves its working with casuals?


If you look he doesn't draw as well as he used to... oops.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> He cant even draw in this era.


How long until RAW man, do you know?


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Defei said:


> Rock still draws in this era, doesn't he? It doesn't matter if you don't find him entertaining, plenty of casuals do. Punk on the other hand, yes he is great on the mic, edgy and all when he wants to be but where are the numbers that proves its working with casuals?


When did wrestling fans care so much about who draws more?

Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> You can think it's better all you want but ignoring logic is ignoring logic.
> 
> Let me ask you guys this? Tell me who was the most successful undefined wrestler in the AE? Foley was the only guy who falls in this category and all he had to do was mutilate his body and jump off 20 foot cages to get that push.
> 
> I can give you 15 indy legends who did nothing in the AE off the top of my head. Why am I suppose to believe Vince would push Punk over the guys he wanted to push?


Austin.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

We'll never know. 
But it's nice to speculate how good he would've been.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

DTD said:


> You yourself gave all the reasons why he'd be good, and then said it's not about those it's about the total package although you just listed everything that's in the total package. I asked you what else is involved in that package and you avoided the question.


Imo the total package is :
-Charisma - Stone Cold and Undertaker might not be the prettiest but their gimmicks make up for it.
-Size/Muscularity - Punk doesnt have both 
-Mic skills - We cant deny Punk has mic skills , however its really arguable if he can match the likes of Stone Cold , The Rock or DX members
-Technical skills - No complains here, but its not as important we just dont want people to get hurt
-"Greater than life" - I dont think Punk matches the "larger than life" quote 
-Gimmick - Even tho this doesnt depend entirely on the wrestler its really important.You can see a guy like Stone cold that even tho isnt muscular or charismatic he has the perfect gimmick to make up for it. 
He is a beer drinking ******* its normal for him to be out of shape and to not be the most attractive person in the world , however it gives him the ability to be one bad ass motherfucker. Punks gimmick simply doesnt make up for his flaws , whats his excuse for being out of shape ? Eating too much pizza while reading comics ?

When you think about Punk what comes to mind ? 
Greatest technical wrestler ? - No , I find Bret to be the best here but i might be Biased.
Most charismatic wrestler ? - No , The Rock is the first to come to mind here 
His size ? - No , when you hear about size you instanlty vision Andre , for a reason.
Greater than life - No ,this aways reminds me of the Undertaker.
Mic skills ? - Well okey even tho i cant deny his mic skills he is still overshadowed by the likes of Jericho , Rock and Stone cold.Honestly i cant even quote Punk exept for the "Best in the world" that is actually on his T shirt however i instantly get the "Raw is Jericho ; Stone cold 3:16 says ,,, ; Can you smell ,,, " in my head.
Gimmick wise ? - Gimmicks in general arent verry succseful nowdays so it will be unfair to punk punk's current gimming in attitude era times , cause he will simply be lauged at.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Austin.


Austin was roiding like a mofo. Just as defined as Rock or HHH. Come on now.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can't compare. What Punk does now is labelled good because it's so "old school", that's his shtick. Based on ability he could of survived but he wouldn't be as over for the mentioned reason.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> When did wrestling fans care so much about who draws more?
> 
> Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. *If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular.*


You can't prove it.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

You know Triple H's spot he had in the AE, he'd have his spot.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

He would still be a WWE champion CM Punk is the fucking man if they let him loose he would be insane on the mic!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

GingerNinja257 said:


> When did wrestling fans care so much about who draws more?
> 
> Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular.


fpalm


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


> You know Triple H's spot he had in the AE, he'd have his spot.


Laughable. Unless he was smart enough to hang with Michaels.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Its a sad day when wrestling fans complain about wrestlers not looking the part. Especially when one of the biggest stars in the industry looked liked and appealed to blue collar workers.


Agreed. Vince should put the WWE Championship on Hornswoggle ASAP. Also Verne Troyer should have played Ali instead of Will Smith. It's sad that the world wants Verne Troyer to look like an African American Heavyweight Boxer just to play a Heavyweight Boxing Champion.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

You know how Punk looked in 00/01?










I'm suppose to believe this guy would be a main event star in AE? Fucking laughable.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

prodandimitrow said:


> Imo the total package is :
> -Charisma - Stone Cold and Undertaker might not be the prettiest but their gimmicks make up for it.
> -Size/Muscularity - Punk doesnt have both
> -Mic skills - We cant deny Punk has mic skills , however its really arguable if he can match the likes of Stone Cold , The Rock or DX members
> ...


First off just because you list people who in your opinion are the best in that category, does not prove that Punk doesn't have the total package. You already admitted to him having everything besides the whole bullshit size factor that really isn't a factor when it comes to actual talent.

You can name all the people who are better then him in certain areas but that doesn't devote from Punk. All it does is praise those others.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Defei said:


> You know how Punk looked in 00/01?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I imagine the argument is that if it was some alternate reality in which current CM Punk was a part of the attitude era. Not literally that CM Punk as a young fucking kid was part of the attitude era, jesus christ.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

Defei said:


> You know how Punk looked in 00/01?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it so important to you on what a wrestler looks like?










How can this guy be a main event star in AE then? Maybe it's because he was fucking good despite his appearance.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Defei said:


> You know how Punk looked in 00/01?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he's only a good 20 lbs. more now.:bateman


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Only chance Punk would have to be somewhat successful back then is on ECW of around 99-00.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

GingerNinja257 said:


> When did wrestling fans care so much about who draws more?
> 
> Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular.


:ti


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

DTD said:


> Why is it so important to you on what a wrestler looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You used the wrong picture to try and make that point bro. A picture of Michaels at age 12 or post back surgery(when he probably couldn't even lift anymore,LOL) would be a more accurate comparison.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Would've been on the same level as Edge, IC champ at best. If he did the straight edge thing he could've feuded with Val Venis or something. He wouldn't have been as good as Jericho


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> When did wrestling fans care so much about who draws more?
> 
> Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular.


 That's like saying Lesnar only draws because he was in the UFC.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Steve Austin and the Rock in particular were obsessed with being the best and greatest during the Attitude Era. When they had Austin as champion and TRIED to put the Rock a little behind in 1999 after WM 15, he did some really smart shit. He would do promos and make the crowds give him standing ovations...he would challenge the Undertaker for the title on Raw for a King of the Ring title match and the crowd wouldn't even let him finish his sentences and he would basically have to cut them off to s top the standing ovations...Punk has never and would never be that over. The Rock was basically unstoppable at this point and time and he wasn't being told to hold back or go easy or upcede his peers like it's apparent they are doing now to save the Cenas and Punks..so Punk wouldn't seem all that special in this era. He's in prime and has much to prove..so Rock doesn't have to dissect him in Icon mode rather like he would in Corporate or People's Champ mode where he could bury your character for the rest of your career if he wanted. He would bring up that ROH shit instantly and kill Punk instead of just letting him talk.

Austin would let Punk talk alot but would beat the shit out of him with steel chairs and try to kill him by running him over or something. He just wouldn't be who he is today.



> Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular.


If the Rock from 1999 was going strong in this day and age, it would be another boom period right now. Easily and without question. Everything about that was meant to make HUGE money and become iconic. You could put the Rock in any era and he's gonna headline and be the centerpiece. He's special. He's the greatest sports entertainer of ALL time.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

In 1999, he would have been on Jeff Jarrett/Ken Shamrock/Chris Jericho/DX level of mid card. In 2000, he would have been on Angle/Benoit/Jericho/Kane's level. He's that good. That's no knock against him either. The AE boasted 4 of the Top 10 superstars in the HISTORY of the company, so to be put in those slots is no knock. Punk has a chance to get to Top 15, but the Top 10 is pretty much set as of now. 

In RA, Punk would have been a Main Eventer. He would have been just as over and probably on the same rung of the totem pole as guys like RVD/Booker etc except he could have held the title for a time or two. That's just my honest opinion.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> You used the wrong picture to try and make that point bro. A picture of Michaels at age 12 or post back surgery(when he probably couldn't even lift anymore,LOL) would be a more accurate comparison.


The point is he looks like a small guy who might be bi in that picture, and still got where he was due to talent and not because some idiots were judging his looks.



















They look pretty similar to me btw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Attitude Era was about..... well..... attitude

And personally if you ask me, very few embody that more than Punk

lol @ everyone comparing him to right to censor


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DTD said:


> Why is it so important to you on what a wrestler looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shawn Michaels was the John Cena of the 90's. He got pushed because he was massively over with women. 

No despite his appearance about him.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

DTD said:


> The point is he looks like a small guy who might be bi in that picture, and still got where he was due to talent and not because some idiots were judging his looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I specifically said Michaels post back surgery(when he probably couldn't even lift anymore) which isn't a good thing imo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I specifically said Michaels post back surgery(when he probably couldn't even lift anymore) which isn't a good thing imo.


what on earth are you talking about


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Redead said:


> lol @ everyone comparing him to right to censor


He would have been a shoe in at that level could he have gone further who knows?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

For the HBK/Punk comparisons, let's face it - Punk is no Shawn Michaels. Shawn is called the Showstopper for a reason. Punk is good in most categories (on the mic, in the ring) but he's not on _that_ level.

You can be above an average look if you're _really_ talented. To me, Punk is not on that level.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> For the HBK/Punk comparisons, let's face it - Punk is no Shawn Michaels. Shawn is called the Showstopper for a reason. Punk is good in most categories (on the mic, in the ring) but he's not on _that_ level.


Shawn Michaels has become so overrated since he retired


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Redead said:


> what on earth are you talking about


Reading is our collective friend.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Redead said:


> what on earth are you talking about


I think it's a fair point. Shawn was pushed as a Main Eventer when he was young and good looking and appealed to women and kids.

Upon his return when he lost the look but still had everything else he was more of a 3rd wheel.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

afender. said:


> Shawn Michaels has become so overrated since he retired


Punk has become so overrated since that worked shoot.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

To be honest, I think Punk is great in the ring, like, to me personally one of the best around. But I don't think anybody manages to inject drama in to matches and "tell a story" the way that Shawn Michaels can, and really I just mean the little details like, the end of the match with Ric Flair, and even when he wasn't even competing I thought what he did last year as referee at WrestleMania was amazing.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Technically speaking business-wise, Shawn wasn't a success as a main event star at the time, for the promotion. It had a lot to do with politics and ofcourse the steroid scandal and such but let's not open that can of worms here. Let me just say comparing punk to Michaels hardly proves your case. 

Also I don't think comparing Michaels post-2002 to punk helps your case either. Shawn was a top in-ring performer who was now relegated to more of a supporting role like the undertaker imo. He wasn't really in that absolute top position like Cena,HHH,Batista,even Orton/Edge at times were positioned above him.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I like CM Punk but he'd be around y2j's level IMO, at best, which is still a great thing IMO cause y2j was one of the biggest parts of the attitude era and one of the more popular stars. Y2J's popularity in the attitude era was bigger than all of the mid carders today, so that is not an insult. There is absolutely no way he over takes Rock or Austin or even Foley. It's hard comparing eras cause of the circumstances tho. Punk would fit in no doubt, but with an era that stacked it's hard to tell. Even a full time undertaker was upper midcard at moments during the Attitude era; think about that for a second.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

AthenaMark said:


> Steve Austin and the Rock in particular were obsessed with being the best and greatest during the Attitude Era. When they had Austin as champion and TRIED to put the Rock a little behind in 1999 after WM 15, he did some really smart shit. He would do promos and make the crowds give him standing ovations...he would challenge the Undertaker for the title on Raw for a King of the Ring title match and the crowd wouldn't even let him finish his sentences and he would basically have to cut them off to s top the standing ovations...Punk has never and would never be that over. The Rock was basically unstoppable at this point and time and he wasn't being told to hold back or go easy or upcede his peers like it's apparent they are doing now to save the Cenas and Punks..so Punk wouldn't seem all that special in this era. He's in prime and has much to prove..so Rock doesn't have to dissect him in Icon mode rather like he would in Corporate or People's Champ mode where he could bury your character for the rest of your career if he wanted. He would bring up that ROH shit instantly and kill Punk instead of just letting him talk.
> 
> Austin would let Punk talk alot but would beat the shit out of him with steel chairs and try to kill him by running him over or something. He just wouldn't be who he is today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying what many people didn't realize with the rock. The rock got MEGA over even with crappy booking.

There's a reason fans still go bonkers for him like last monday night. He has IT, and there's no argument about it. This man got mega over BY HIMSELF...DURING AUSTIN'S PRIME...AND GOT FANS AT SOME POINTS TO BOO WHAT MANY PEOPLE CITE AS THE MOST POPULAR STAR OF ALL TIME and FORCED the WWE to have him as the top man in the company as well as BEING AT WORST the CO-Top man of the company. There has been no other co-number 1 situation that the WWE has had other than this; even Jim Ross alluded to it. The Rock also adapted his character when he was wrestling between 1999-2003; he'd work as a heel or face no problem in any era.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Post back surgery comparisons make zero sense. Shawn was already a bonafide legend at that point, and STILL main eventing at the highest level

Im still trying to figure out what the point youre trying to make is

And yeah, I agree. Dwayne was buried by poor booking. Its not like he got his ass handed to him for years and years and years by rey mysterio, orton, Big show and damn near every face in existence and even post big title win still faced beating after beating

Nah, Punk's been booked like superman


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

With the right people, he could main event. However, he looks like he would be Jericho/Benoit/Guerrero status which was Europeon/IC Title.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There were a lot of great talents that really didn't get to shine until after the Attitude Era like JBL, Edge and Christian. I think that C.M. Punk would've been one of these but would've had some cool midcard feuds.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Redead said:


> Post back surgery comparisons make zero sense. Shawn was already a bonafide legend at that point, and STILL main eventing at the highest level
> 
> Im still trying to figure out what the point youre trying to make is
> 
> ...


lol! i like Punk man. I thought the WWE had the next mega star on there hands in 2011 but they messed up IMO. 

i didn't say The ROCK was buried. I said he got over with crappy booking. In late 99 he was clearly the most over man in the company but was in tag matches with Foley in a mid card feud. He lost every big match despite the crowd being white hot for him. He was in a mid card feud with billy gunn and the british bulldog while HHH was going for the title against Austin. He was the first top face to be pinned by a heel in the main event of a wrestlemania. Compared to other stars of his caliber/level he was booked to be punked out. He'd talk trash to people like billy gunn and then get whooped <<< All of this and he still garnered the biggest reactions on the roster. That's all i meant.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Defei said:


> Technically speaking business-wise, Shawn wasn't a success as a main event star at the time, for the promotion. It had a lot to do with politics and ofcourse the steroid scandal and such but let's not open that can of worms here. Let me just say comparing punk to Michaels hardly proves your case.
> 
> Also I don't think comparing Michaels post-2002 to punk helps your case either. Shawn was a top in-ring performer who was now relegated to more of a supporting role like the undertaker imo. He wasn't really in that absolute top position like Cena,HHH,Batista,even Orton/Edge at times were positioned above him.


I might sound biased here but i don't think Punk compares to HBK (late 90s and post 2002) ...at all.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess it really depends when he debuted too. Like, if he debuted in say 1996 when they were starved for stars and The Rock hadn't emerged yet, he'd probably be Main Event by 1997 but if he debuted in 1998 or 1999, he'd be stuck in the midcard until after Rock and Austin left.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Geeee said:


> I guess it really depends when he debuted too. Like, if he debuted in say 1996 when they were starved for stars and The Rock hadn't emerged yet, he'd probably be Main Event by 1997 but if he debuted in 1998 or 1999, he'd be stuck in the midcard until after Rock and Austin left.


great point


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

A lot of men endure crappy booking

Dwayne is a very good example of such as he was always able to re-establish himself in the stick, and to a lesser degree Jericho

But Ive still yet to see a genuine reason Punk couldnt main event the attitude era. People place it on a pedestal but they forget that a lot of dumb shit happened at the time and they really underrate a lot of the talent not from that time

Guys like Eddie, John Cena, Punk, Jericho, Kurt, Rock, Austin, Triple H, Mick, Taker all have similar things in common. Character. work ethic. dedication to wrestling. These things are universal and I genuinely believe if you drop them into any era and back them up properly, they will succeed, somehow

To different degrees ofcourse


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk has become so overrated since that worked shoot.


I agree but so has Michaels since retiring


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Maybe it's just that I"m not an AE mark, but I just don't agree at all with your assessment. *There was little truly special about all the stars that out shine Punk*... in fact, I'd say the one truly special thing about the AE in McMahon backing off and letting the crowd decide things, would have made Punk a superstar. If he had that attitude in 2011 and let it go uninhibited... we might have had another boom by now. Punk has shown time and again he can hang with the best of that era. So I just can't see him getting buried in an era where talent was actually rewarded instead of stifled like today.


If you're referring to the Attitude Era stars, then I don't know what to say to you. The major players in Attitude...all had better looks, better characters, more timeless moments, many of them had better mic skills, many of them were better in ring, all were involved in more fondly remembered feuds, angles and stories...I don't see how anyone can say that there was little special about all the stars that outshine Punk when 20 years from now, people will look back and still vividly remember the moments, times and stories involving these stars, and when they look at Punk, so far all that will come to mind is his shoot. One shoot vs however many dozen epic moments...not a comparison at all.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Redead said:


> The Attitude Era was about..... well..... attitude
> 
> And personally if you ask me, very few embody that more than Punk
> 
> lol @ everyone comparing him to right to censor


His 'attitude' seems to be that he thinks incredibly highly of himself and gets all pissy when he's not the center of attention. That's not attitude, that's being a whiny bitch. When a part timer gets the belt over him, he complains. In 2011 when he felt he was underused, he complained about his lack of a push HE felt he deserved. 

Then when he's given the ball to any sort of degree, it ends up being underwhelming. And that's not all Punk's fault, but like everyone else nowadays, he doesn't draw particularly well.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Meh.He would've been at Jericho's level with the SES gimmick


Interesting note : A thread similar to this appeared a few months ago.But back,it was 50-50 for Punk being a big maineventer. Times have changed


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Attitude Era guys were all juiced if Punk was on roids he would be taken more seriously


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kamaria said:


> And when was the last time you saw a heel do anything but complain and be cocky? Heels haven't been allowed to be heels in years. Honestly, Punk stealing the urn and dumping it all over Taker is one of the best heel moves I've seen in a while. Outside of that the heels aren't very good heels, and you wanna know why? Because the writing fucking sucks, that's why.


Obviously...but again, that's ALL we see from Punk. Perhaps if we had a bit more criteria to judge it with...but we don't. I judge by what I see, and what I see is him complain and be cocky. It has its place, and is certainly part of a heel, but that's all it ever it and never evolves beyond that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

afender. said:


> Attitude Era guys were all juiced if Punk was on roids he would be taken more seriously


:lmao

You keep telling yourself that. Look at Kurt Angle at his debut, Austin during any of his run, Rock from 1997-2000, and Mick Foley at any point in his career....those were not the bodies of men on the juice. Even Hunter wasn't ridiculous in 1997-mid 1999.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> If you're referring to the Attitude Era stars, then I don't know what to say to you. The major players in Attitude...all had better looks, better characters, more timeless moments, many of them had better mic skills, many of them were better in ring, all were involved in more fondly remembered feuds, angles and stories...I don't see how anyone can say that there was little special about all the stars that outshine Punk when 20 years from now, people will look back and still vividly remember the moments, times and stories involving these stars, and when they look at Punk, so far all that will come to mind is his shoot. One shoot vs however many dozen epic moments...not a comparison at all.


See... I don't agree. The moments were to do less with the individual men making it and the overall atmosphere of the time. We have Rock doing much of his thing now but he still can't reach that height he did. Why? I'd argue he's actually better in some respects than when he left thanks to his acting... however, the era does not allow the natural progression of character. So he's stuck in an outline of an era now. Same with Austin. We see it all the time... stars of yesteryear that actually still have IT don't have the same ability to impact the audience... it's muted basically. Summer of Punk 2 and arguably right now with him are making an impact because the restraints either completely came off or are loosened greatly. So you see truly great character moments. That's what made the AE... it wasn't just Austin, Rock, or HHH. It was the era allowing them the freedom to truly be the character. 

Arguably, we have a plethora of stars in the WWE right now. If they removed the shackles and let them start spreading themselves, I think we'd start to see a lot of talent that people hand waved away. We see glimpses here and there but then the WWE culture swoops in and stamps it out. 

I am not arguing that there wasn't something special to Austin or Rock... I'm just arguing that Punk is just as special, he just has the misfortune of being in an era that has actively hamstrung him at almost every turn the moment his character starts to shine: SES ripped out from under him. Summer of Punk 2 derailed by Nash/HHH/Del Rio. "Historic" title reign booked in the midcard. And quite possibly we will see this edgier Punk get clobbered at WM and come back much less than he is now. 

Remember, Austin and Rock and HHH all started in a horrid era much like this one. And they DIDN'T shine until the winds started changing in the WWE. Austin could have been stomped out. DX could have been trampled. The Rock could have been forced to stay as Rocky Maiva.. but they weren't. McMahon had to compete with WCW so he had to change his formula and let go of the reigns. He did and those stars finally got to break through. 

I shudder to think what would have happened if McMahon was as stubborn and senile as he is now... we probably would have had Austin as Baron von Ruthless... actually, that makes me vomit.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> :lmao
> 
> You keep telling yourself that. Look at Kurt Angle at his debut, Austin during any of his run, Rock from 1997-2000, and Mick Foley at any point in his career....those were not the bodies of men on the juice. Even Hunter wasn't ridiculous in 1997-mid 1999.


Austin and HHH were definitely on the juice. Compared to today the attitude era guys were out of control probably why so many have passed away


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Punk may have attitude in real life, like when he harasses people for smoking cigarettes outside the arena or disses kids on twitter, but I can't take him seriously with the way he acts. Stone Cold would never be in an angle telling AJ "I'm not going to marry you but at least I care enough about you to be honest", plus his overacting during that Jericho feud, pretending to be offended, was a sad sight. And he was the champ during that shit. I just can't picture someone like that in the AE amounting to much more than a hair vs hair feud with Xpac. And even in the PG era you have to be able to call Johnny Ace something better than "Toolbox"


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> His 'attitude' seems to be that he thinks incredibly highly of himself and gets all pissy when he's not the center of attention. That's not attitude, that's being a whiny bitch. When a part timer gets the belt over him, he complains. In 2011 when he felt he was underused, he complained about his lack of a push HE felt he deserved.
> 
> Then when he's given the ball to any sort of degree, it ends up being underwhelming. And that's not all Punk's fault, but like everyone else nowadays, he doesn't draw particularly well.


This^



Shattered Dreams said:


> Punk may have attitude in real life, like when he harasses people for smoking cigarettes outside the arena or disses kids on twitter, but I can't take him seriously with the way he acts. Stone Cold would never be in an angle telling AJ "I'm not going to marry you but at least I care enough about you to be honest", plus his overacting during that Jericho feud, pretending to be offended, was a sad sight. And he was the champ during that shit. I just can't picture someone like that in the AE amounting to much more than a hair vs hair feud with Xpac. And even in the PG era you have to be able to call Johnny Ace something better than "Toolbox"


and This^^

\thread


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Called him a douchebag at least once tbf.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Anyone who thinks he would have been a jobber is deluding themselves. I get that its cool to hate Punk now but come on.


Yes he would have been a jobber. There were over a dozen guys who were better than him, or fit that era better than Punk would have. Punk also would've been one of the weakest wrestlers on the entire roster with ring skills that would never have been hilariously mistaken as somehow being amazing and top notch like they are now.

In no way, shape, or form would Punk have been booked as strong as he is now either. This is perhaps why you can't comprehend why he would've been a jobber. He would've been booked more realistic to how he looks like everyone else was back then. That is, he would've been booked more like Christian; where his noticable lack of strength isn't hidden. None of this shit where he shoulder blocks The Rock and knocks him over repeatedly, or locks up with John Cena and doesn't get overpowered immediately.

You're very delusional if you think he would've been getting any main event matches at all, much less be there frequently. He would've been busy jobbing to Test and Val Venis.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Yes he would have been a jobber. There were over a dozen guys who were better than him, or fit that era better than Punk would have. Punk also would've been one of the weakest wrestlers on the entire roster with ring skills that would never have been hilariously mistaken as somehow being amazing and top notch like they are now.
> 
> In no way, shape, or form would Punk have been booked as strong as he is now either. This is perhaps why you can't comprehend why he would've been a jobber. He would've been booked more realistic to how he looks like everyone else was back then. That is, he would've been booked more like Christian; where his noticable lack of strength isn't hidden. None of this shit where he shoulder blocks The Rock and knocks him over repeatedly, or locks up with John Cena and doesn't get overpowered immediately.
> 
> You're very delusional if you think he would've been getting any main event matches at all, much less be there frequently. He would've been busy jobbing to Test and Val Venis.


Utter garbage.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Utter garbage.


O this is nowhere near his worse... but he does base everything off of size and look instead of ability. You should see some of those old post. Classic.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe not jobbing to Test or Val Venis.....but he would've been about Chris Jericho status. Not near the top guy though.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Punk, I enjoyed his work as the longest reigning champion in 25 years but I am sorry to say he would not be feuding with guys like Austin or Rock in the AE. There were dozens of great names during that time. Austin and Rock were the pinnacle but they had so many great guys working with them, Undertaker, Kane, Angle, HHH, Jericho, Benoit, Booker, just to name a few but the midcard division had dozens of great athletes as well that had so much talent. In short, Punk would be a midcarder at best.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> His 'attitude' seems to be that he thinks incredibly highly of himself and gets all pissy when he's not the center of attention. That's not attitude, that's being a whiny bitch. When a part timer gets the belt over him, he complains. In 2011 when he felt he was underused, he complained about his lack of a push HE felt he deserved.
> 
> Then when he's given the ball to any sort of degree, it ends up being underwhelming. And that's not all Punk's fault, but like everyone else nowadays, he doesn't draw particularly well.


Austin had a rather high opinion of his own ability

He certainly whined his fair share about the way he got fucked over in WCW and eventually his early WWE

All the greats have to believe that theyre great. They have to hype themselves. And if you have the work ethic to back it up, as well as the talent, it certainly justifies your high opinion of yourself

It all comes down to what you believe you can accomplish and how hard youre willing to work to get there


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

punk is very lucky he came up in this era.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm a nine page thread about CM Punk, the guy can't stop drawing in da wrasslin forumz!!1

Anyway, I can't be bothered to wade through all the usual bullshit but Punk has managed to get himself over in the modern era, which is a feat in itself. If he was around in the Attitude Era where guys were given more free reign to do what they wanted creatively, not to mention the level of competition and talent was a lot higher then, I think he'd get along quite well. His size would be a drawback because let's face it, back in that era, the WWE wasn't willing to see guys above 215lbs get regular main event slots. His promos would be a major asset though, and they'd only be enhanced by the lack of boundaries that the company has built as time has progressed. Also, just think of what matches he would have with Mankind, or Shamrock, or Triple H, or Austin - all in their prime. He just doesn't have that level of competition nowdays.

Would he be the second top guy in the company like he is now? I doubt it, but I think it's safe to say he'd be able to hold his own and get a decent run in the upper midcard / lower main event. Somewhere around the level of Owen Hart in the mid 90s.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why are people saying hes 'jericho level' like its an insult

Jericho unified the belts and beat austin and dwayne in the same night to do so

If you ask me, Jericho 'won' the attitude era


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

If you ask me Chyna 'won' the attitude era by beating Jericho


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

you guys forgot that there's the weightclass in AE and Punk would have been put in the cruiserweight division and never went anywhere higher.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*

Low to mid card.

He sucks compared to real stars.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

He would have found a place in the AE surely but like most of you rightly put, he would've been somewhere near the upper-mid card... the likes of Taker didn't get to main-event all the time so it would've been very difficult for Punk...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered Dreams said:


> If you ask me Chyna 'won' the attitude era by beating Jericho


step aside everyone we got a comedian over here

with material like that im guessing hes probably one of the writers for raw currently


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

Redead said:


> Why are people saying hes 'jericho level' like its an insult
> 
> Jericho unified the belts and beat austin and dwayne in the same night to do so
> 
> If you ask me, Jericho 'won' the attitude era


Jericho was a midcarder in the AE. Sure he had a push here and there but he was nowhere near the top guys of that era. He was always holding tbe IC Title instead of the big one.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

Punk will be in mid carder. No, he won't reach Rock or Austin level.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rock&Austin said:


> Jericho was a midcarder in the AE. Sure he had a push here and there but he was nowhere near the top guys of that era. He was always holding tbe IC Title instead of the big one.


Ok, first of all define WHEN the attitude era was. Was it 1998 to 2000 or till 2001 or 2002 or what?

Second, Jericho showed up in late 1999. He won the world title in 2001. In less than 2 years time. He was over enough to win it sooner too. Arguably one of the fastest rises to the top ive ever seen. if that isnt enough to demonstrate how big of a deal Jericho was at the time, i dont know what is


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

I think they would've had more fun with his straight edge lifestyle, incorporated it into more storylines, similar to the "CM Drunk" feud with Chris Jericho. With his mic skills and in-ring ability though and his look he would've been up there with the Jerichos, Benoits, Guerreros, Angles, somewhere in that mix. Also, rock music was a lot bigger then and he has that rock star look so that could've helped. Maybe he would've gotten a flash WWF Title win, but not an extended run. I just think he's too talented to say that he would've been lower midcard. WWF had a lot of talent then, but they would've had room for a guy like CM Punk.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

Redead said:


> Ok, first of all define WHEN the attitude era was. Was it 1998 to 2000 or till 2001 or 2002 or what?
> 
> Second, Jericho showed up in late 1999. He won the world title in 2001. In less than 2 years time. He was over enough to win it sooner too. Arguably one of the fastest rises to the top ive ever seen. if that isnt enough to demonstrate how big of a deal Jericho was at the time, i dont know what is


As I said, he was pushed at times but he was mostly played second fiddle to Rock, Austin and HHH. He never dominated the mainevent scene in the AE like those guys I mentioned. I would say that era lasted for 4 years 98-02 but I guess no one really knows of the exact days.


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

Rock&Austin said:


> As I said, he was pushed at times but he was mostly played second fiddle to Rock, Austin and HHH. He never dominated the mainevent scene in the AE like those guys I mentioned. I would say that era lasted for 4 years 98-02 but I guess no one really knows of the exact days.


To me, the "Attitude Era" ended when they became WWE, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Batista, and John Cena debuted, and they got rid of the Hardcore and European titles. Then it became "Ruthless Aggression."


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Redead said:


> Ok, first of all define WHEN the attitude era was. Was it 1998 to 2000 or till 2001 or 2002 or what?
> 
> Second, Jericho showed up in late 1999. He won the world title in 2001. In less than 2 years time. He was over enough to win it sooner too. Arguably one of the fastest rises to the top ive ever seen. if that isnt enough to demonstrate how big of a deal Jericho was at the time, i dont know what is


This is true, in a very short time Jericho became a huge bug deal. His rise to the top was faster than the rock hhh and Austin. As for punk I'm sure he would have fitted in fine back then. The whole main eventer mid card lower card divide was hard to describe back then, as the talent was so good it didn't really matter where someone was on the card as the story lines were so good. Most of today's main eventer Would have been on the lower card back then.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

He'd probably have been like Chris Jericho,Though he would have never been as big as Rock or Austin.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah this CM Punk guys doesn't look like a star all, not like Mick Foley.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Older wrestling fans are like cranky old men, back in my day things were so much better, these young people today, blah blah blah....


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think Punk would have made it to the WWE TBH. It was just so competitive at the time and he would have been a real unknown compared to the rest of the roster.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Lower mid-carder level. He won't even touch Austin/Rock's feet.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Older wrestling fans are like cranky old men, back in my day things were so much better, these young people today, blah blah blah....


New to wrestling I see.....


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Yeah this CM Punk guys doesn't look like a star all, not like Mick Foley.


Why are you so delusional and biased, all of us know what Foley did to his body to be one of the top wrestlers.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Punk would have been bullied so hard in the AE locker room with his size, attitude, mouth, ego, and straight edge life like that.

X-Pac would forced him to drink a cup of poop beer.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He'd have been jobbing to Kaientai.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

bipartisan101 said:


> New to wrestling I see.....


Starting watching in 97/98 so no, and even if I was so what? Why are wrestling fans so ageist, you are older and have watched the product longer, don't you feel special!


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> Why are you so delusional and biased, all of us know what Foley did to his body to be one of the top wrestlers.


Yes I'm the one who is delusional and biased, not the ones who think everything back in the day was so special. Punk hs did alot of damage to his body to get to the top, whats your point?


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> Punk would have been bullied so hard in the AE locker room with his size, attitude, mouth, ego, and straight edge life like that.
> 
> X-Pac would forced him to drink a cup of poop beer.


So a bunch of assholes would have bullied him for being different, oh what a great time that must have been and pretty much every top guy at that time had an ego and a bit of an attitude. Prime example being HBK.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DTD said:


> All I was referring to was this guy's obsession with size in a title holding wrestler. Why don't you take that stick out of your ass and realize that right here, you're the one whose really whining over a harmless comment that had nothing to do with what you posted a mini paragraph about.


Because everybody is sick of "Punk is the best in the world but he had not a 5000 days title reign and is not in the WrestleMania main event because he is not a Vince McMahon guy" comments. He had the title over 400 days and had the honour of all people on the roster to have 2 matches against one of the GOATs from the most successful era. Vince gave him everything, what happened later (when he disappointed when you look at the numbers) is mainly CM Punk's fault.



GingerNinja257 said:


> What has my avatar got to do with anything?, it could have been a giant penis and I would still be saying the same thing. 'Great era' is highly debatable, I never called anyone a troll, where are you getting that from? Oh I'm sorry for not agreeing with the majority, how dare I.
> 
> Chavo Guerrero, Matt Hardy and John Morrison weren't involved to big story lines like Punk was.
> 
> ...


I called it a great era because the statistics prove it that it was a great era. And the giant penis argument is invalid because you proved in your posts indeed that you have a Punk avatar because you're a Punk fanboy. There are some users who have CM Punk in his sig and avy who have good arguments and even acknowledge Punk's flaws but you're one of these fanboys.



GingerNinja257 said:


> I was going to be bring up that counter-argument, just look at The Rock, whether you like to admit it or not he is a shell of his former self. Kung pao bitch and twitter trends really?


Fail. Roody poo and candy ass is the same style of humor like twinkie tits and kung pao bitch, it's the PG kids who claim how the Rock has changed who weren't even around then. Maybe the Rock started to use "cheap jokes" like Twitter now because Twitter hasn't existed back then fpalm




GingerNinja257 said:


> Yeah this CM Punk guys doesn't look like a star all, not like Mick Foley.


What's the point of posting pictures of Kurt Angle and Mick Foley? So because Kurt Angle acted like a dork in 2000 and Mick Foley doesn't have the look of Chris Masters you proved something? Look at the background of Angle and Foley before WWE, the one is Olympic gold medalist and the other the King of the Deathmatch. What has CM Punk accomplished compared to Angle or Foley? Telling to a girl "You dumb bitch I'm not holding a microphone"?
Posting pictures of Angle and Foley to defend Punk is like me posting pictures of Trish and Lita to defend Jenna Morasca "Look these girls have also boobs and long hair like Jenna, that means she isn't that bad"



GingerNinja257 said:


> Older wrestling fans are like cranky old men, back in my day things were so much better, these young people today, blah blah blah....


At least the older fans have better arguments. The only thing you do is "nothing was great because it's all nostalgia" but I guess this is your only argument to defend Punk LOL
If nostalgia had anything to do with it people would also defend the New Generation era or WCW 94/95 so you failed with your nostalgia argument


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Older wrestling fans are like cranky old men, back in my day things were so much better, these young people today, blah blah blah....


Hahahaha, your one funny (abeit delusional) Mofo.

You really sound like some newbie who just started watching wrestling in 2011. Punk would've never main evented in the AE, and you wanna know why? Before he even got a chance to show off his mediocre sloppy in ring skills and one dimensional mic work, he would've been turned around on arrival due to his atrocious look and lack of muscle. The guy is an abomination and I for one don't even see how he made it now, even if this era is shit. Punk personifies what this era is, so many midcarders that somebodies gotta get pushed. And standards are so low it's not even funny.


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Punk would've had to have been a heel in the attitude era if he was to be in the main event. There is no way he could've nodded ahead of The Rock and Stone Cold until earliest late 2001, also keep in mind Mick Foley and The Undertaker were huge faces. As a heel though, wouldve been interesting, he would have been in competition mainly with Triple H and Kurt Angle for the top heel spot, and I don't really feel that Kurt really truly got over as a big main event player till the invasion storyline, so punk could easily have gotten in there, interesting thought though


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Hahahaha, your one funny (abeit delusional) Mofo.
> 
> You really sound like some newbie who just started watching wrestling in 2011. Punk would've never main evented in the AE, and you wanna know why? Before he even got a chance to show off his mediocre sloppy in ring skills and one dimensional mic work, he would've been turned around on arrival due to his atrocious look and lack of muscle. The guy is an abomination and I for one don't even see how he made it now, even if this era is shit. Punk personifies what this era is, so many midcarders that somebodies gotta get pushed. And standards are so low it's not even funny.


And this all coming from an Orton fan really? mofo? really? sorry for going agaist what a lot of the IWC thinks, I prefer to have my own opinion and not just jump on bandwaggons. Sloppy in work and one dimensional mic work, you can't be serious again this coming from an Orton fan...

Did you not see other peoples posts regarding the image thing? If not just look at the the picture of Foley I posted.


----------



## Rock&Sock (Jan 2, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> When did wrestling fans care so much about who draws more?
> 
> Rock only draws because he is a movie star and the casual fans remember him from back in the day. *If he debuted in this era he wouldn't be as popular*.


If he debuted in the shape he is now, I agree with you. He's not the same in the ring, Too bulky not the explosive ring style from back in the day.

If he were to come in the same shape when he first debuted, He'd still be big in the world of wreslting. His talents would be wasted in this Era though.. There'd be no Hollywood.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rock&Sock said:


> If he debuted in the shape he is now, I agree with you. He's not the same in the ring, Too bulky not the explosive ring style from back in the day.
> 
> If he were to come in the same as when he first debuted, He'd still be big in the world of wreslting. His talents wold be wasted in this Era though.. There'd be no Hollywood.


No mostly due to the fact his promos have sucked since he came back.


----------



## Rock&Sock (Jan 2, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> No mostly due to the fact his promos have sucked since he came back.


Most likely due to the Garbage creative have done for the last few years..

The best promo he's done since he's been back was one he recorded at his home I believe. Tore Cena to shreds about his private college graduation, Then trying to portray a thug.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> And this all coming from an Orton fan really? *mofo*? really? *sorry for going agaist what a lot of the IWC thinks, I prefer to have my own opinion and not just jump on bandwaggons*. Sloppy in work and one dimensional mic work, you can't be serious again this coming from an Orton fan...
> 
> Did you not see other peoples posts regarding the image thing? If not just look at the the picture of Foley I posted.


:drake1, This can't be a serious assumption. Punk is fucking praised in the IWC, where the hell have you been. 

And mofo is more of an insider joke. Older wrestling fans should get it.:cool2

And is Punk willing to be a comedy act/crazy stuntman? Also Foley>>>Punk no matter how you slice it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Pretty much every major wrestler from the attitude era has said he could hang with any of the best back then in the ring and on the mic. He is the only edgy thing in WWE now and has no problem pushing the envelop as far as the PG rating will allow. He can also back up what he says on the mic in the ring.

Just look how far Rikishi got in the Attitude Era based being absolutely average at everything.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> Pretty much every major wrestler from the attitude era has said he could hang with any of the best back then in the ring and on the mic. He is the only edgy thing in WWE now and has no problem pushing the envelop as far as the PG rating will allow. He can also back up what he says on the mic in the ring.
> 
> Just look how far Rikishi got in the Attitude Era based being absolutely average at everything.


How far did he get? He main evented like a total of one PPV(correct me if I'm wrong) which was the six man hell in a cell and was just a pawn in Austin's return. he was nothing more than a jobber to the stars, but a much bigger threat than Punk could ever be/had been. And most of the time he was a comedy/dance act.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :drake1, This can't be a serious assumption. Punk is fucking praised in the IWC, where the hell have you been.
> 
> And mofo is more of an insider joke. Older wrestling fans should get it.:cool2
> 
> And is Punk willing to be a comedy act/crazy stuntman? Also Foley>>>Punk no matter how you slice it.


No he was praised now you have turned on because you don't want to be seen as a sheep or Punk mark. If Punk is still really popular in the IWC then why is the majority of posts here anti-Punk?

Well older wrestling fans are twats. 

Punk has been in lots of brutal match especially prior to coming to wwe. Where he could have easily been described as a stuntman.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> No he was praised now you have turned on because you don't want to be seen as a sheep or Punk mark. If Punk is still really popular in the IWC then why is the majority of posts here anti-Punk?
> 
> Well older wrestling fans are twats.
> 
> Punk has been in lots of brutal match especially prior to coming to wwe. Where he could have easily been described as a stuntman.


Never liked Punk dude. Don't generalize. There may be some people like that out there, but not all. You seriously suggesting that every single human being on this forum liked CM Punk. You certainly can't judge the IWCs love for Punk in just this one thread, some Punk marks are just being truthful and not being a blind mark.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Never liked Punk dude. Don't generalize. There may be some people like that out there, but not all. You seriously suggesting that every single human being on this forum liked CM Punk. You certainly can't judge the IWCs love for Punk in just this one thread, some Punk marks are just being truthful and not being a blind mark.


Yeah wouldn't want to considered one of those internet sheep right? I'm not generalizing, its pretty obvious for everyone to see, no but the majority did. Its not just just this one thread I have witnessed it on other sites.

If being loyal makes be a blind mark then so be it.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

I reckon he'd have been huge in ECW and come over during the invasion.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Yeah wouldn't want to considered one of those internet sheep right? I'm not generalizing, its pretty obvious for everyone to see, no but the majority did. Its not just just this one thread I have witnessed it on other sites.
> 
> If being loyal makes be a blind mark then so be it.


Stupid. I'm a fan of Ted Dibiase jr(a loyal one at that), doesn't mean I'm gonna lie to myself and say he's The best eva. And by your logic, I wouldn't be a fan of John Cena, Right, since the IWC hates him and all.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> So a bunch of assholes would have bullied him for being different, oh what a great time that must have been and pretty much every top guy at that time had an ego and a bit of an attitude. Prime example being HBK.


Exactly, not like today where instead of bullying other trained wrestlers who are adults and were tough guys in real life (and the Attitude Era, just like WCW in the late nineties and the original ECW were full of those guys) you tell fans that they have a vagina, telling them on Twitter to kill themselves and even punch them.
Not like today where instead of saying to the face of your opponent that you will never lay down for him you bore everybody to death where you complain in interviews for months and years about part timers and The Miz headlining WM.

You're right, a terrible time, not like today where CM Punk acts tough in interviews telling how he's so cool he can quit WWE whenever he wants but has no balls to tell his boss anything when he defended the WWE title in the midcard or the other "real man" the Miz who told us for the 1000th time how JBL bullied him while he did nothing like a little girl while a skinny commentator from the former era, Joey Styles knocked the same JBL who bullied The Miz with one single punch.
So much about any guy from this era surviving in the Attitude Era


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Stupid. I'm a fan of Ted Dibiase jr, that doesn't mean I'm gonna lie to myself and say he's The best eva. And by your logic, I wouldn't be a fan of John Cena, Right, since the IWC hates him and all.


Where have I said that Punks the best ever?

I don't know, I have seen lots of members of the IWC now claim they are Cena fans so it isn't that rare now. Most of them like to consider themselves business men and use the he draws argument to defend him. The majority of the IWC will hate someone one minute and love them the next.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

He would suck Austins, Rock & everyone else dick there.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> If Punk is still really popular in the IWC then why is the majority of posts here anti-Punk?


Not everyone is in blind, delusional love with Punk. Some people can like him, but acknowledge that he's not the next coming of Jesus and wouldn't make it in the greatest era of wrestling. And that doesn't mean they're anti-Punk.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

His character thrives a lot in this period of time because his attitude and behavior is so against what is accepted. Everyone knows he is stepping on toes with what occurs when he opens his mouth, everyone knows he's pushing the envelope, everyone knows he's crossing the line however in the Attitude Era the line was _a lot_ further back. His performances/promos/behavior wouldn't necessarily be as shocking and as focused on back then because there were similar characters. Ones that were rebellious, ones that pushed the boundaries and ones that did heel things that were considered cool. It's hard to say where he would be in the Attitude Era, it would probably just come down to how well he was liked backstage and basing that on the relationship he seemingly/allegedly has today he might not have been favored at all to be as big as he is now... then.


----------



## D'Angelo Styles (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, CM PUNK in attitude era wouldn't have worked at all. There were already several characters like him up there, and they busted their ass and worked and lived and reacted to the crowds much more than CM Punk. No hatred to him, I love him, but he would have been lost somewhere in the mediocre Intercontinental division. Only thing I could see that could happened to him (if he was in A-era) is that some Jarret type of Character in WWF. He's a great mic shooter, he can make shoots look real, but he's not the man of catch-phrases and shaking the crowd on his mic every single time. Attitude era was a lot more about how entertainment can be produced, rather than just doing shoots after shoots. CM Punk could have been much better with WCW by that time, because they always have the tendency and favor for "real looking shoot promos". CM punk in WCW as their World champion (may multiple times) at some point was possible. But with WWF I dont see that.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

YamchaRocks said:


> Not everyone is in blind, delusional love with Punk. Some people can like him, but acknowledge that he's not the next coming of Jesus and wouldn't make it in the greatest era of wrestling. And that doesn't mean they're anti-Punk.


No they are just is in blind, delusional love with with the attitude era, The Rock and Austin, yeah becase thats so much different.

So you agree with me that the majority of the IWC are not pro-Punk anymore?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Where have I said that Punks the best ever?
> 
> I don't know, I have seen lots of members of the IWC now claim they are Cena fans so it isn't that rare now. Most of them like to consider themselves business men and use the he draws argument to defend him. The majority of the IWC will hate someone one minute and love them the next.


So your basically trying to crop me in with everybody. Your generalizing. Whatevs. You clearly have been on this forum long enough to even see. You could easily look at my post and see I form my own opinions and don't go by the general consensus in the IWC. I wouldn't like Miz, or Swagger, current Rock, Randy Orton, etc. Next you'll say I like stuff to not fit in. Then I'll name people like Barrett, Bryan, Cesaro that the IWC love that I like. Bottomline is everybody doesn't/hasn't/and will never like Punk, his ratings etc prove this. Don't see how this would be news to anyone.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

CM Punk would've thrived if he was at his peak in the attitude era and everyone on this forum who hates him would praise him constantly.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> So your basically trying to crop me in with everybody. Your generalizing. Whatevs. You clearly have been on this forum long enough to even see. You could easily look at my post and see I form my own opinions and don't go by the general consensus in the IWC. I wouldn't like Miz, or Swagger, current Rock, Randy Orton, etc. Next you'll say I like stuff to not fit in. Then I'll name people like Barrett, Bryan, Cesaro that the IWC love that I like. Bottomline is everybody doesn't/hasn't/and will never like Punk, his ratings etc prove this. Don't see how this would be news to anyone.


I don't recall trying to crop you in with anyone, I just know how the majority of the IWC opertaes.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Upper mid-card/main event.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

All the people saying he would have been in Jericho's place I hope so he would be the only person to beat The Rock and Stone Cold in the same night and be the first ever udisputed champion which has more name sake than John Cena 10 title reigns.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

DualShock said:


> Exactly, not like today where instead of bullying other trained wrestlers who are adults and were tough guys in real life (and the Attitude Era, just like WCW in the late nineties and the original ECW were full of those guys) you tell fans that they have a vagina, telling them on Twitter to kill themselves and even punch them.
> Not like today where instead of saying to the face of your opponent that you will never lay down for him you bore everybody to death where you complain in interviews for months and years about part timers and The Miz headlining WM.
> 
> You're right, a terrible time, not like today where CM Punk acts tough in interviews telling how he's so cool he can quit WWE whenever he wants but has no balls to tell his boss anything when he defended the WWE title in the midcard or the other "real man" the Miz who told us for the 1000th time how JBL bullied him while he did nothing like a little girl while a skinny commentator from the former era, Joey Styles knocked the same JBL who bullied The Miz with one single punch.
> So much about any guy from this era surviving in the Attitude Era


Yes because no one ever complained in interviews back in the day right? you just didn't hear about it as often. Complaining about something and actually doing something about it are not mutually exclusive you can do both you know.

Punk was a heel when he told fans that they have a vagina, he was responding to a homophobic moron when he said that that fan should himself which is a very acceptable response to that in my opinion and the punching fan thing was just a reflex action, wouldn't you do the same?

How do you know what Punk does or does not tell Vince? So your argument is that people from the modern era are not 'tough' enough for you really?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Yes he would have been a jobber. There were over a dozen guys who were better than him, or fit that era better than Punk would have. Punk also would've been one of the weakest wrestlers on the entire roster with ring skills that would never have been hilariously mistaken as somehow being amazing and top notch like they are now.
> 
> In no way, shape, or form would Punk have been booked as strong as he is now either. This is perhaps why you can't comprehend why he would've been a jobber. He would've been booked more realistic to how he looks like everyone else was back then. That is, he would've been booked more like Christian; where his noticable lack of strength isn't hidden. None of this shit where he shoulder blocks The Rock and knocks him over repeatedly, or locks up with John Cena and doesn't get overpowered immediately.
> 
> You're very delusional if you think he would've been getting any main event matches at all, much less be there frequently. He would've been busy jobbing to Test and Val Venis.


What bollocks.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Nostalgia really clouds peoples judgement.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a topic.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

DualShock said:


> Because everybody is sick of "Punk is the best in the world but he had not a 5000 days title reign and is not in the WrestleMania main event because he is not a Vince McMahon guy" comments. He had the title over 400 days and had the honour of all people on the roster to have 2 matches against one of the GOATs from the most successful era. Vince gave him everything, what happened later (when he disappointed when you look at the numbers) is mainly CM Punk's fault.
> 
> 
> I called it a great era because the statistics prove it that it was a great era. And the giant penis argument is invalid because you proved in your posts indeed that you have a Punk avatar because you're a Punk fanboy. There are some users who have CM Punk in his sig and avy who have good arguments and even acknowledge Punk's flaws but you're one of these fanboys.
> ...


No it was Vince's fault, Not everybody agrees that it was a great era regardless of the stats.

Fanboy? I didn't realize people over the age of 12 still used that term. You do know I could call you a attitude era fanboy right? Sorry for not turning on wrestlers and nitpicking them when they become popular in the modern era which seem to be the cool thing to do. Don't want to be called a mark or a sheep do you? well you better start hating on on the guy who is really popular, it makes you feel special and unique.


It's pretty obvious that The Rocks promo work has gotten worse since he has came back, it doesn't matter if twitter wasn't around back then, his mic work still isn't at his best. And PG kids really? damn kids these days lol

The point of posting pictures of Angle and Foley was in response to people who said his straight edge preacher gimmick wouldn't work, when Angle himself had a gimmick similar to that of a preacher for a while and the Foley picture was in response to those who said he didn't have the right look.

The older fans have better arguments lets see, shall we?

"HE WOULD BE A JOBBER DUH"

"HE LOOKS LIKE A HOMELES GUY"

"HE DOESN'T HAVE THE RIGHT LOOK"

"HES TOO SKINNY!"

OMG your right those arguments are genius! how could I have been so wrong! If you will excuse me I have to go and and watch some classic great attitude era moments like Mae Young giving birth to a hand and Val Venis getting his pee pee chopped off. Stupid PG kids don't know what they missed.

There have been many other arguments used to defend Punk you just choose to ignore them.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

If Punk debuted when Austin did and Austin debuted when Punk did, people would still be saying the same thing except reversed.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

GingerNinja257 said:


> If Punk debuted when Austin did and Austin debuted when Punk did, people would still be saying the same thing except reversed.


If that happened, there would be no WWE. WCW would have took over.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He may have done far better than some predicted. Far too many people are imaginating Punk 2013 getting timewarped to 1998, the 200 lbs PG-restricted CM Punk. This is not how it would work, do you remember Rock in 1999 pandering to the crowd like today and screaming cookiepuss and fruity pebbles? Rock 1999 would tear Rock 2013 a new one when it comes to owning a wrestler on the mic. Totally different era, and totally different rules. We have to make a few realistic adjustments and estimate how CM Punk the character would have been applied to TV-14 90s standards of wrestling.

First of all, with WWEs roster beeing loaded as fuck and nobody having any choice but to bring their best CM Punk would definitely NOT be straight edge if he still wanted to become a succesful wrestler, he'd be roided out of his mind like the rest of the AE roster and his look would not be a bad point (given that he's only smaller not because of bad genetics, but lack of roids, and a bit of dedication), he'd be 240-250 shredded and prolly have a unique hairstyle/beard like most of the roster had at that time. As far as promos go, same goes. CM Punk wouldn't pretend to be cool just because he does one shoot or screams "ass", he would turn it up the notch to AE standards and go to the extremes of the AE. If he is the guy pushing the buttons today, who is to say that he wouldn't try to go over the edge in the AE like Austin did?

Now I'm not sure if any of that would make him a maineventer because the level of competition was ridiculously high but to say CM Punk would fail by defualt in the AE based on his current look and character simply makes no sense, because he would be a much edgier, creatively free aswell as bigger and stronger CM Punk. He hasn't relied on any WWE gimmicks to become truly succesful, as those gimmicks/characters are lame and generic and would have failed with anybody else tbh. What made him succesful was his talent, especially his mic skills. I'm pretty sure with creative beeing...actually creative during the AE that they would have found him a better gimmick then screaming "Best In The World".


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Yes because no one ever complained in interviews back in the day right? you just didn't hear about it as often. Complaining about something and actually doing something about it are not mutually exclusive you can do both you know.
> 
> Punk was a heel when he told fans that they have a vagina, he was responding to a homophobic moron when he said that that fan should himself which is a very acceptable response to that in my opinion and the punching fan thing was just a reflex action, wouldn't you do the same?
> 
> How do you know what Punk does or does not tell Vince? So your argument is that people from the modern era are not 'tough' enough for you really?


People complained back then but most of them did something about it. All Punk does is "I don't like this, I'm not happy that this guy is in the main event, I should be him, this sucks" but yet he wrestled for almost a year in the midcard, he hugs Cena when on TV and house shows after a match, he represents the company where he speaks about make a wish and against bullying, he is one off the first guys who speak against people who did something against the rules of the company like Abraham Washington. He is a yes man and a company man just like John Cena and Kofi Kingston but he fools people like you by acting tough and as a rebel. At least Kofi is honest aout it unlike this fake rebel.

I don't need to be in the same room like Punk and Vince, reading all these interviews where he complains about something and says he would leave the company on the spot if he's not happy but yet nothing changes in the company and he stays gives you automatically an answer.
I would not call some guys on the roster not tough enough but most of them are spoiled. Look at Punk, he started being relevant in summer 2011 and within weeks he already started making fun of Kevin Nash & ratings and doing over the top comedy like acting like he is going to throw up (that was not typical of him). That has nothing to dowith the context of the promo or how much scripted the promo was, you could see it on his face and notice the way he talks that he thought he started a new wrestling boom and after he realized that nothing happened he became bitter and desperate calling others clown shoes and toolbox.
There you have it, one guy became so cocky because of one single PPV and then bitter after only 1 month of not being successful, now imagine the pressure if he was in the Attitude Era, had Nitro as competition where with one wrong word the company would lose viewers and you had at least 20 guys in the main event/upper midcard who really belong in the Hall of Fame as competition


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

He'd have been a midcarder, not because he's not great but because the top of the card was stacked during the AE. Everyone fell in line after SCSA and The Rock, and Punk would've been no exception. I could see him following Edge's career arc more or less had he been around back in the day.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

CM Punk would be dead and nobody would remember him. Do you really think he would have a chance against talents like Stev Blackman, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Test,... ? He would just be squashed by Chyna and bye bye


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> No they are just is in blind, delusional love with with the attitude era, The Rock and Austin, yeah becase thats so much different.


I know it's not different, some of the Atittude Era was terrible. I didn't even suggested that loving AE is different or better than loving Punk.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Punk Marks - Guys like Shawn Michaels and Steve Austin do not support your argument that looks and/or size do not matter. First of all, Austin was a hell of a lot bigger than Punk is. He looked like a wrestler. Austin also had a unique look (bald-head, goatee, black tights) which fit the badass persona he portrayed perfectly. As for HBK, he was relatively small but he still looked like a wrestler... he was muscular and toned. Plus, no ****, but HBK was arguably the best looking wrestler in WWE history. He had the female fanbase locked up.

There is absolutely nothing unique about Punk's appearance, other than how much like a normal guy he looks compared to other wrestlers. He would not have looked like a wrestler during the AE. Also, unlike in this era, his appearance would have been thrown in his face constantly by other wrestlers. Punk would not have been taken seriously by the fans as a main eventer. 

Size and look matter for the casuals. It's why almost every top guy in the WWE's history had at least decent size and/or a unique look.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Hard to say, I think he would fit right in. Give him his Straight Edge Saviour act and he could be one of the most hated heels, in a position higher than Right to Censor and the like, one of the top midcard heels, maybe a short main event feud with Austin. I definitely think he's good enough to be in Intercontinental title contention. I don't think he would be the star he is today, but I think he would have a comfortable career in the Attitude era.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think CM Punk would be that successful in the attitude era considering no one would give a fuck about him being straight edged when you had Austin going around drinking beer


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

He would probably have been Jericho-B. Like if Jericho were to be injured, they would have CM Punk fill in for him, resulting in a couple of reigns at most.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I honestly think a Right to Censor like gimmick with his Straight Edge character would be his primary act. He would be a force in the midcard, a multi-time Hardcore Champion and European champion. He occupies a niche that would turn tons of people against him. In the Attitude era you didn't have to be a main event player to survive. In this current era you do.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

Jeff Hardy level-Jericho level-Kurt Angle level. Floating from lower mid card to Main event and back down. No one would have been as big as The Rock and Austin were. Foley was the closest to them as a face. But Punk would not have been on Taker / Foley / Trips level, not even close ot Austin and Rock. People seem to forget how huge Austin was from early 1998-1999 and Rock from mid 99-late 2000/early 2001. For about a year and a half both men were arguably the most over wrestlers in the history of the business. Austin's pops were deafening. People would spazz the eff out when the glass broke. Rock's pops were never as loud but his chants were the loudest and longest in the history of WWE. Rock could cut a 5 min promo and 7 Rocky HUUUUGE Rocky chants would break out. Hell he was even getting chants at WCW ppv's. Those guys were absolutey adored by fans. Not even Hogan in his prime was on that level. He was close and was on top for much longer but Rock and Austin were the most popular guys ever IMHO. Anyone who thinks CM Punk would have been on that level is being a bit delusional. I know its all speculation but i just cant see anyone else being on that level. It was Rock / Austin....Then Foley, Taker, Trips, Angle.....Then Jericho, Kane, etc etc. Punk would have been feuding with ROck and Austin at times but he would never have been there permanently.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Midcarder at most, jobber at least.


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

CM GOAT unk5


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Questions like this are always dumb. CM Punk is by far the most intelligent and skilled pro-wrestler there is today. He would have been a star in the 20's, 30's, 90's or 2030's.


----------



## MOUK (Dec 16, 2011)

Upper Card the main event roster back then was stacked with talent, He would of been on Shamrocks level for me... more than capable of having a good match but he wouldnt of had the mic time, which is why he is so good now..

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

He would have been getting the worm by Scotty at every smackdown and RAW or maybe he could have gotten squashed by Goldberg at WCW and then written off Tv forever


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

he would be main event at Y2J's level nothing more, no one could be on austin and rocks level at that point


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Tony Tornado said:


> Questions like this are always dumb. CM Punk is by far the most intelligent and skilled pro-wrestler there is today. He would have been a star in the 20's, 30's, 90's or 2030's.


You forgot cutest and best personality with the most beautiful gentle soul


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

He'll have a defining career like the one Stevie Richards once had at the time.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

12-Time Hardcore Champion


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

We all know what would have happen


Spoiler


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*



xerxesXXI said:


> Lower midcarder. Maybe, maybe fighting for the European title. And if you disagree, that's cool. *But I can't see him being higher on the card than...raven*


Raven was shit, Raven IS shit...Punk is a better worker than that stale act.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> He would have been getting the worm by Scotty at every smackdown and RAW or maybe he could have gotten squashed by Goldberg at WCW and then written off Tv forever


Goldberg might break Punk in half with the spear :lol


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Punk would have thrived in the attitude era more so than today because of the type of guy he is. You haters are clowning yourselves. To think him having even more leg room back then with ECW around to perfect his craft instead of ROH before making it to the WWF


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> Goldberg might break Punk in half with the spear :lol




:cool2 Thats why i said written off TV *Forever* :cool2


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

He's not the Ronnie Coleman athlete Vince drools over so he'd probably be mid-card probably forced in a tag-team. scust


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Raven was shit, Raven IS shit...Punk is a better worker than that stale act.


For shame. Punk is better, but Raven wasn't shit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: If CM Punk was it the Attitude Era..*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Raven was shit, Raven IS shit...Punk is a better worker than that stale act.


Don't hate on Raven. Yeah he was misused in the Fed, but in WCW and ECW, he was amazing. I wish Punk had that type of character depth...ever.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> If Punk debuted when Austin did and Austin debuted when Punk did, people would still be saying the same thing except reversed.


Except Punk doesn't have 1 millionth of the attitude SCSA has. Punk is similar to Austin in a lot of ways but severely lacking in the most important aspects.

For instance the gimmick. SCSA flipped people off, drank beer, and raised Hell. CM Punk could never be that. The second he says he's portrayed as a straight edged rebel. Attitude era dead. I think you can make a legitimate argument that straight edge could work as a heel in the AE but like an anti hero like Austin no chance in Hell. Punk does not have the personality to reach teenagers. If he was WWF's savior we'd be watching WCW right now.

Believability. Austin use to clear the ring of 7 guys by himself. You really think anyone is buying Punk doing that?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

With Austin, Rock, Triple H, Foley, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle, The Undertaker... I dont see him being at the top, as awesome as I think Punk ois I do think he would be upper mid card... there were alot of great mid card guys in the late attitude Era, Punk would squeeze in well there.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Except Punk doesn't have 1 millionth of the attitude SCSA has. *Punk is similar to Austin in a lot of ways* but severely lacking in the most important aspects.
> 
> For instance the gimmick. SCSA flipped people off, drank beer, and raised Hell. CM Punk could never be that. The second he says he's portrayed as a straight edged rebel. Attitude era dead. I think you can make a legitimate argument that straight edge could work as a heel in the AE but like an anti hero like Austin no chance in Hell. Punk does not have the personality to reach teenagers. If he was WWF's savior we'd be watching WCW right now.
> 
> Believability. Austin use to clear the ring of 7 guys by himself. You really think anyone is buying Punk doing that?


Other than the fact that they are both Human they have nothing in common


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk would of been a low mid-card guy at very best.
To get to the top as a small guy you had to be pretty amazing in the ring. Punk is not amazing in the ring. You had to have a presence about yourself. He doesn't have a presence about him in the ring. 
The problem with Punk is that he is in a time that is just poor in regards to talent. It is a very stale and generic time so because of that he stands out. But in a time where most had charisma and had the 'look' he would of stand out like a sore thumb. I would compare him to guys like Stevie Richards more then someone like Raven. Raven was pretty innovative and used the stipulation in matches to perfection. Punk has innovated nothing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

His character would have been a upper midcard heel but stuck with "Straight-edge", kinda like Right To Censor/Straight-edge savior but since he is very good on mic and good in the ring he would have been on Jericho level. Many Intercontinental title reigns, tag titles and occasionally in mainevent matches. 

He would have won the WWE/World title eventually much like Y2J & Benoit but would not have been the top star like he is today.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Classic wrestling fans are worse than classic rock and pop fans.

Newsflash your generation sucked.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Except Punk doesn't have 1 millionth of the attitude SCSA has. Punk is similar to Austin in a lot of ways but severely lacking in the most important aspects.
> 
> For instance the gimmick. SCSA flipped people off, drank beer, and raised Hell. CM Punk could never be that. The second he says he's portrayed as a straight edged rebel. Attitude era dead. I think you can make a legitimate argument that straight edge could work as a heel in the AE but like an anti hero like Austin no chance in Hell. Punk does not have the personality to reach teenagers. If he was WWF's savior we'd be watching WCW right now.
> 
> Believability. Austin use to clear the ring of 7 guys by himself. You really think anyone is buying Punk doing that?


Yes because you know teenagers so well don't you? Punks character is more or less the same as Austin whether you want of admit it or not. Sorry I'm not blinded by nostalgia.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Yes because you know teenagers so well don't you? Punks character is more or less the same as Austin whether you want of admit it or not. Sorry I'm not blinded by nostalgia.


Stop embarassing yourself


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its me vs this entire shitty forum lol

Sorry I'm not drinking the attitude era kool aid guys.



Attitude3:16 said:


> Stop embarassing yourself


Please tell me how I am embarrsing myself, just because I dare to go against the grain here?

The entire attitude era roster would probaly be jobbers if they debuted today.

The only reason you think the attitude era is so great is because you grow up with it. I guarantee you in 10 to 20 years people will be saying the exact same thing about this era.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If JTG was in the golden era he would have been bigger than Hogan.

GingerNinja, gonna need you to CALM DOWN.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Please tell me how I am embarrsing myself, just because I dare to go against the grain here?


Because of this:

"Punks character is more or less the same as Austin whether you want of admit it or not"


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pierre McDunk said:


> If JTG was in the golden era he would have been bigger than Hogan.
> 
> GingerNinja, gonna need you to CALM DOWN.


Bet annoying AE fanboys is much fun.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Attitude3:16 said:


> Because of this:
> 
> "Punks character is more or less the same as Austin whether you want of admit it or not"


It is, anyone who is not blinded by nostaligia and has a bias gainst Punk would see that.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> Yes because you know teenagers so well don't you? Punks character is more or less the same as Austin whether you want of admit it or not. Sorry I'm not blinded by nostalgia.


You tell me what's cooler in high school drinking or being straight edge?

Punk's character is not even close to being the same as Austin's. Austin flipped you off, got drunk, and wrecked your car. Punk sat down indian style and promised ice cream bars.

Who are you kidding that they're almost the same?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GingerNinja257 said:


> The entire attitude era roster would probaly be jobbers if they debuted today.


Somewhere along the way in this thread, somebody must have struck a nerve with this guy. How much more are you gonna cry?


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys are too easy.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Somewhere along the way in this thread, somebody must have struck a nerve with this guy. How much more are you gonna cry?


I'm just making redicioulas claims that everybody in the thread has been doing.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> It is, anyone who is not blinded by nostaligia and has a bias gainst Punk would see that.


All i see is a stone cold wannabe who can't draw a dime


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> You tell me what's cooler in high school drinking or being straight edge?
> 
> Punk's character is not even close to being the same as Austin's. Austin flipped you off, got drunk, and wrecked your car. Punk sat down indian style and promised ice cream bars.
> 
> Who are you kidding that they're almost the same?


Depends on what group of kids you ask.

You do that we are in a different era now right?


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Attitude3:16 said:


> All i see is a stone cold wannabe who can't draw a dime


Blame Vince and the writers fro that no the talent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, this thread has hit it's limit. Not much intelligent discussion going on here.


----------

